# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الخميس 9 رمضان (اخبار واعمدة)

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر اليوم الخميس 9 رمضان (اخبار واعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قرعة مسابقة كاس السودان لدور الثمانية اليوم الخميس  

 تجري يوم غد الخميس قرعة مسابقة دور الثمانية لبطولة كاس السودان وذلك باكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 بحضور قادة الاتحاد العام و الاندية المشاركة في المسابقة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*منتخب بورندي يصل يوم 24 للخرطوم  

 حدد منتخب بورندي وصوله الى الخرطوم يوم الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري لمواجهة منتخبنا في الثامن و العشرين منه في جولة الاياب وكان المنتخبين قد تعادلا في جولة الذهاب بهدف لكل
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*في انتخابات المدربين والحكام ..فوز مازدا وشوقي وعطا المنان

 استبعاد الهلال والمريخ من كتلة الممتاز

 انتهت قبل قليل انتخابات كتلة الممتاز والمدربين والحكام حيث فاز في المدربين كل من مازدا واسماعيل عطا المنان و شوقي عبد العزيز فيما فاز في الحكام كل من السر محمد على وصلاح محمد صالح واحمد النجومي وفاز في كتلة الممتاز كل من امير خير ممثل الامل وعلي عبد السلام ممثل الاهلي عطبرة ومحمد صالح ممثل المريخ الفاشر بواقع 11 صوتا لكل منهم بجانب الريح اسماعيل ديمباوي ممثل الموردة ومحمد الطيب ممثل الاتحاد مدني وحسن العقيد ممثل الاهلي شندي و الصادق كمال الدين ممثل النسور فيما سقط كل من الفاتح ابراهيم ممثل الاهلي الخرطوم و عز الدين الحاج ممثل الخرطوم الوطني محمد احمد طه هلال كادوقلي ومعتز محمود ممثل النيل الحصاحيصا وذلك من اجل تمثيل الممتاز والمدربين والحكام في انتخابات الاتحاد العام المقرر لها السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري لاختيار مجلس ادارة جديد. 
 ويجدر ذكره انه تم استبعاد كل من جماهير الهلال والمريخ" >الهلال والمريخ من الترشح للحصول على مقعد الجمعية للانتخابات الحالية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مساعد مدرب المريخ: ندخل مواجهة الوطني بحسابات تختلف عن الذهاب

 اكد الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفي المدرب العام لفريق المريخ بان فريقه سيدخل مباراة اليوم امام الخرطوم دون النظر الى نتيجة مباراة الذهاب التى كسبها المريخ نتيجة واداء , واشار خالد بانهم فى الجهاز الفني وفور انتهاء مباراة الذهاب قفلوا ملف النتيجة نهائيا وفتحوا ملف السلبيات فى المباراة بالرغم من ان المريخ اداء مباراة كبيرة فى تلك المباراة , واوضح خالد بان غياب لاعبي المنتخب الوطني لن يؤثر على فريق المريخ الذى يضم حاليا لاعبين اصحاب خبرات كبيرة ومعظمهم دوليين وارتدوا شعار المنتخب من قبل
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يستضيف الوطني مساء اليوم بملعبه لتاكيد تاهله لدور الثمانية

 تعديلات في توليفته الاساسية

 يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعه الخرطوم الوطني ضمن مباريات دور الثمانية من بطولة كاس السودان وكان المريخ قد كسب مباراة الذهاب خارج القواعد بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف بعد مستوى مميز من الجانبين خاصة المريخ الذي سيطر على الشوط الثاني والوطني على الشوط الاول. 
 المريخ اكمل اعداده لمباراة اليوم بتمارين قوية تحت اشراف مدربه محمد عثمان الكوكي الذي وضع اللمسات الاخيرة على توليفة الاحمر من خلال الحصة الاخيرة والرئيسية والتي صحح فيها المدرب الاخطاء التي صاحبت مباراة المريخ الاخيرة امام الخرطوم الوطني والتي حدثت فيها اخطاء دفاعية قام بعلاجها المدرب وطلب من اللاعبين عدم تكرارها مستقبلا خاصة ان مثل تلك المباريات لا تحتمل الاخطاء.  
 المريخ يدخل مباراة اليوم بفرص الفوز او التعادل او الخسارة حيث يتاهل المريخ حتى لو خسر مباراته اليوم بهدفين لهدف او بهدفين نظيفين باعتبار ان المريخ انتصر خارج ارضه بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف مما يعني ان الخرطوم يحتاج الى انتصار بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة او بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف حتى يعبر مباشرة الى ركلات الترجيح.
 ضغوطات على الخرطوم قبل المباراة
 تعرض الخرطوم الوطني الى ضغوطات قبل مباراة اليوم بسبب النقص الحاد الذي يعانيه الفريق في خط الهجوم لغياب كامل لنجوم الهجوم مع المنتخب او الاصابات ويتوقع ان يقوم الفريق اليوم بالتوليف من اجل مواجهة احتياجات الفريق خاصة ان الوطني يمر بظروف صعبة للغاية .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مهاجم المريخ العاجي اوليفة هل يفطر اليوم

صام اللاعب اوليفية مهاجم المريخ عن التهديف في مباراة فريقه امام الخرطوم في ذهاب الكاس وامامه فرصة للافطار اليوم فهل يفعلها ويقود فريقه للفوز.؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تعليق صدور اليوم التالي لاجل غير مسمي

تم تعليق صدور صحيفة اليوم التالي التي يمتلك اسهمها الزميل مزمل ابوالقاسم الى اجل غير مسمي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الشبكة الجديدة تعاود الصدور

 تعاود صحيفة الشبكة الجديدة الرياضية الصدور اعتبارا من اليوم بعد توقف بسبب توفيق اوضاعها
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*النسور جبل اولياء يتاهل على حساب الاكسبريس 

 تاهل النسور جبل اولياء الى دور الثمانية من مسابقة كاس السودان عقب فوزه على الاهلي عطبرة بهدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما بعطبرة وكان النسور قد كسب لقاء الذهاب بهدفين دون رد.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يكمل اعداده لمباراة الوطني

اجرى المريخ تدريبه الاخير لمواجهة فريق الخرطوم مساء الخميس باستاد المريخ , وقد حضر التدريب جميع اللاعبين وعدد 19 لاعب باشراف المدرب التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي والمدرب العام خالد احمد المصطفي وبقية الطاقم الفني , وشمل المران تدريبات اللياقه وتدريبات الكرة .
 وقد حضر المران الاستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب الامين العام والكابتن ابراهيم محمد الحاج رئيس قطاع كرة القدم بالنادي للوقوف على اخر تدريبات الفريق قبل مباراة الاياب فى كاس السودان .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يحول مرتبات لاعبيه الى بنك فيصل 


تسلم لاعبو  فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ  بطاقات الصراف الالكتروني بعد ان تعاقد نادي المريخ مع بنك فيصل الاسلامي  ليتم صرف مرتبات وحوافز اللاعبين عبر الصراف الالي فى خطوة جديدة يسعي من خلالها مجلس الادارة الى الارتقاء بالعمل الاداري فى نادي المريخ .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحضري يحذر من التراخي امام الخرطوم 


اكد عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ ان فريقه لم يتاهل بعد الى ربع نهائي كاس السودان كما يعتقد البعض وقال في تصريحات للموقع الرسمي للمريخ: "الفوز بنتيجة 3-1 ذهابا لاتعني التاهل باي حال وعلى اللاعبين احترام المنافس دائما"  
 وحذر الحضري لاعبي المريخ  من التراخي فى مباراة الاياب  واكد ان  مباريات  الكاس يجب ان تكون اعداد جاد  لمباريات الدوري .
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تسلم الحبيب ود النادر ...
علي التميز ..
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*يجري الجهاز الفني للمريخ السوداني بقيادة التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي تعديلات جذرية في التشكيلة الأساسية للمريخ التي سيدفع بها في لقاء الغد عندما يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني في لقاء العودة الهام والحاسم في بطولة كأس السودان ، مع تثبيت كل من عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمى والإيفواري باسكال كقلب دفاع واحمد الباشا وهيثم مصطفى. 
 وستشهد قائمة المريخ مشاركة كلاتشي أساسياً بجانب اولفيه الذي تعافى من المرض وبات جاهزاً للمشاركة أساسياً وسيدفع الكوكي ببلة جابر وسعيد السعودي وموسى الزومة على أن يبقى على محمد موسى وأكرم الهادي سليم ضمن مقاعد البدلاء وراجي عبد العاطي ومرتضى كبير.

 وأكد المدرب العام المساعد للمريخ خالد احمد المصطفى أن كل اللاعبين حاضرون في التدريبات وجلهم وصل إلى المستوى المطلوب من الجاهزية.

 وقال إن الفريق سيقدم أمام الخرطوم الوطني في لقاء الغد أداءً أفضل واقوي لأن جميع اللاعبين عقدوا العزم على إسعاد القاعدة الجماهيرية الوفية رغم غياب بعض العناصر الأساسية لتواجدهم مع المنتخب السوداني بمعسكر الدوحة .

 ويذكر أن المريخ كان قد فاز بمقابلة الذهاب التي استضافها إستاد الهلال بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، مما جعلت فرصته في المرور والترقي للدور القادم تبدو أكبر.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*إستدعت لجنة الاستئنافات للهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم ، مولانا زكريا يونس مفوض تسجيل الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بالولاية للمثول أمامها في جلسة يوم غد الخميس بمجمع اللواء طلعت فريد بالخرطوم، المحدد للرد علي الاستئناف المقدم من الفاتح مختار المستشار القانوني لنادي الهلال ضد قرار المفوضية رقم 14 لسنة 2013م والتي أصدرتها مؤخرا وقضي بفقدان مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال المنتخب للشرعية لمخالفته لصحيح القانون واللائحة والنظام الأساسي للنادي في المواد 36 الفقرة 3 من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم لعام 2007م والمواد (79 - 82 - 112 - 113) من اللائحة العامة لقانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لعام 2008م والمادة 19 من النظام الأساسي لنادي الهلال ، بعد رفض المفوضية تصعيد العضو الاحتياطي الأخير على همشري لمجلس الإدارة كونه غير مقيم بالسودان ، حيث أصبح أعضاء المجلس المنتخب 8 أعضاء فقط الأمر الذي ادى لتدخل وزير الراضية بإصداره قراراً وزارياً بحل مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال ،وتشكيل لجنة تصريف شئون النادي، وذلك بعد أن فقد المجلس شرعيته باستقالة العضوين التجاني أبو سن والعسقلاني في وقت سابق ، قبل أن يعود ويقبل بقرارالمحكمة الإدارية العليا بإبطال قراره. 

 وكان المستشار قرشي بين رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات قد رفض طلب وقف تنفيذ قرار المفوضية في جلسة الأحد الماضي ووافق على قبول استئناف المستشار القانوني لنادي الهلال وقام بمخاطبة المفوضية بجلسة الغد وارسال صورة من استئناف القرار للرد عليه في جلسة الخميس.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أقرَّ المدير الفني لفريق الخرطوم الوطني السوداني, بعصوبة مهمة فريقه في مواجهة المريخ غدا في المباراة الثانية بين الفريقين بدور ال16 من بطولة كأس السودان, وقال التونسي لطفي السليمي في تصريحه الحصري ل"" أنه يتعامل مع هذه المباراة بحسابات من بينها الإعداد لمباريات الدوري الممتاز.
 ويحتاج فريق الخرطوم لتعديل خسارته السابقة بنتيجة 1-3, أو الفوز 2-0 لضمان لتأهل لدور الثمانية من بطولة كأس السودان

 وأوضح السليمي:"بالنسبة لي,أحاول المرور بمراحل أن يكسب الفريق الخبرة من كل منافسة يشارك فيها, ففريقي ليس متعود بعد على المنافسة في مستوى أكبر بعد, ولكننا في سبيل تحقيق ذلك نعمل بجد , ومن آثار عملنا الآن أن الفريق يمر بمرحلة ذهنية تقوده إلى الشراسة في الآداء".

 وأضاف المدير الفني للخرطوم:"نتيجة مباراة الذهاب, حكمت علينا بصعوبة كبيرة في مباراة الرد".

وختم:"إن هدفي مع نادي الخرطوم منذ البداية العمل على بناء فريق مستقبلي يقلل المسافة مع أندية البطولات السوداني, ولا أدري إن كان فريقي بشكله الحالي قادر على قلب الأوضاع بالكرة السودانية, ولكن سنحاول أن نستكسف قدرة الفريق على قلب الموازين, وأنا مدرب أنظر لتطور فريقي والذي أشعر الآن أنه تحسن على مستوى الذهن والتكتيك".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*يأمل فريق المريخ ويتطلع إلى الصعود لدور الثمانية من بطولة كأس السودان, حينما يستضيف على ملعبه بمدينة أم درمان في العاشرة والنصف مساء الغد الخميس, فريق الخرطوم الوطني العنيد في أياب دور ال16 من بطولة كأس السودان.

 وكان المريخ قد فاز بالمباراة الأولى التي جرت يوم السبت الماضي 3-1 بإستاد الهلال بعد مباراة قوية وعنيفة من الطرفين, شهدت طرد لاعبين من فريق الخرطوم في الشوط الثاني, وبات المريخ بحاجة إلى تأمين نتيجة المباراة الأولى,  إما بتكرار الفوز أو الخروج متعادلا ليضمن صعوده إلى دور الثمانية.

 وقد أدى المريخ سلسلة من التدريبات الناجحة على ملعب أكاديمية كرة القدم وعلى ملعبه أيضا, وسوف يختتم تدريباته مساء اليوم بملعبه.

 ويعاني المدير الفني للفريق, التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي من فقدان عناصر مؤثرة بسبب إنضمامها للمنتخب السوداني الأول والسفر معه للدوحة أمثال المدافعين ضُفُر والطاهر الحاج, ولاعبي الوسط أمير كمال ورمضان عجب والآخير أحرز هدفا في المباراة الأولى, بالإضافة للثنائي الجديد المدافع على جعفر المهاجم مُفَضّل, ومع ذلك يحتفظ الكوكي بأسلحة جيدة تتمثل في جوكر الفريق أحمد الباشا, واللاعب الخبرة صانع الألعاب هيثم مصطفى, بّلِّة جابر, البوروندي سليماني والعاجي أوليفيه.

 وبالمقابل فإن فريق الخرطوم يعاني من مشكلة النقص في خط هجومه وصناعة اللعب حيث يفقد جهود المهاجم المزعج الجِزولي وصانع الألعاب أمين أبراهيم والظهير الأيسر إسماعيل صديق بسبب سفرهم مع المنتخب السوداني للدوحة, ولكن مديره الفني لطفي السليمي التونسي يعول على الجانب التكيتكي الصارم بقيادة القائد صالح الأمير, والمدافع عمر سفاري, ومع ذلك فإن مهمة الخرطوم تبدو صعبة جدا من واقع نتيجة المباراة السابقة , لأنه بحاجة إلى الفوز بنتيجة 2-0 ليصعد لدور الثمانية, وهي نتيجة يصعب تحقيقها أمام فريق كالمريخ يصنف على أنه صاحب أفضل سجل في الفوز ببطولة كأس السودان.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أكد نادي الخرطوم الوطني السوداني إكتمال كافة الترتيبات الإدارية والفنية واللوجستية, بالتنسيق مع إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني, لإنطلاق النسخة الأولى من بطولة النيل الكبري للأندية بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم, جاء ذلك على لسان أمين عام لنادي الخرطوم  الباشمهندس عز الدين الحاج في تصريحات حصرية ل"كووورة" مساء اليوم.


 وقال الأمين العام لنادي الخرطوم:" إتفقنا مع إتحاد الكرة السوداني بشكل نهائي على إنطلاق بطولة النيل الكبرى للأندية يوم السبت القادم 11 رمضان بمشاركة أربع أندية, هي الخرطوم الوطني والهلال من السودان, مصر المقاصة من مصر والبن من إثيوبيا".


 وأضاف:" تسلمنا رسميا قائمة فريق مصر المقاصة, بينما قائمة فريق الخرطوم الوطني جاهزة أصلا, ولكن نادي البن الإثيوبي طلب تقديم طلب مشاركته الرسمي من قبل إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني إلى الإتحاد الإثيوبي لكرة وسوف نفعل ذلك بسرعة, وبقى فريق الهلال الذي أكد رئيس النادي الأمين البرير مشاركتهم في البطولة لقيمتها الفنية, ولكننا حتى اليوم لم نستلم قائمة لاعبيهم الرسمية للبطولة, سوف ننتظر حتى الغد".


 وواصل الحاج:" مباريات البطولة سوف تلعب جميعها بإستاد الخرطوم  بواقع مباراة واحدة في اليوم, وترتاح الأندية في اليوم الثاني, وسوف تتدرب الأندية بإستاد الخرطوم, وسوف تقيم بفندق كورينثيا ببرج الفاتح, وسيكون نظام البطولة دوري من دورة واحدة, وسوف تلعب مباراة الإفتتاح مساء يوم السبت القادم 11 رمضان, وتختتم البطولة يوم 19 منه ".


 وزاد :" سوف نعقد المؤتمر الصحفي للبطولة  في تمام الساعة ال10 مساء يوم الجمعة القدم بفندق كورينثيا ببرج الفاتح, وسيتحدث فيه كل من ممثل إتحاد الكرة السوداني, رئيس نادي الخرطوم الوطني مأمون النِفَيْدِي, وقدمت شركة سوداني للهاتف السيار مقترحا لرعاية البطولة".


 وختم:" البطولة سوف تشهد سباق زوارق نيلية وتجديف برعاية والي ولاية الخرطوم, وسوف يتم تطوير البطولة في نسخة العام القادم بمشاركة أوسع من أندية دول حوض النيل".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أخبار عالميه ..


تابعو ...
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*رفض لاعب خط الوسط الأرجنتيني خوان مانويل إيتوربي التجديد لفريقه الحالي بورتو البرتغالي ، وفقا لما جاء ضمن تصريحات والده لوسائل الإعلام المحلية ، الأمر الذي أثار مزيدا من الأقاويل حول مستقبل اللاعب مع الفريق.

وأكد اللاعب الأرجنتيني ، الذي يعتبر من أبرز المواهب الصاعدة في بلاده والذي عاد مجددا إلى البرتغال بعد فترة إعارة مع ريفر بليت الأرجنتيني ، أن "لا شيء تم البت بشأنه"، في رسالة تناقلها مستخدمو مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي.

وكانت وسائل إعلام برتغالية قد تكهنت بعودة الأرجنتيني إلى بلاده وهو الأمر الذي سيصب في مصلحة مدرب ريفر ، رامون دياز ، الذي أعرب عن اهتمامه بالاستعانة بخدمات إيتوربي.

جدير بالذكر أن إيتوربي يبلغ من العمر 20 عاما ويقارن في الأرجنتين بنجم برشلونة ليونيل ميسي بسبب أسلوب لعبه والشبه الكبير بينه وبين الأول.

يشار إلى أن إيتوربي كان قد وصل إلى بورتو في صيف 2011 قادما من فريق سيرو بورتينيو الباراجوياني مقابل مليونين ونصف المليون يورو إلا أنه لم يحظ سوى بدقائق قليلة للعب في الموسم الأول.

وفي موسم 2012-2013 لعب إيتوربي مع الفريق الرديف لبورتو ، الذي ينافس في دوري الدرجة الثانية البرتغالي ، قبل أن تتم إعارته بعدها بستة أشهر إلى ريفر بليت حيث نال فرصة أفضل للظهور في المباريات.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*حقق فريق الزمالك الفوز على  فريق سبورت أكاديمي بثمانية أهداف نظيف في المباراة الودية التي أقيمت على ملعب الهدف بالسادس من أكتوبر ضمن الإستعدادات لمواجهة الأهلي يوم الاربعاء في مباراة القمة الأفريقية .

وأحرز أهداف الزمالك كلا من أحمد جعفر ، ومحمود فتح الله هدفين ، وهدف لكل من أحمد حسن ، ومحمد إبراهيم ، وأحمد توفيق ، وأحمد عيد عبد الملك . 

وقرر الجهاز الفني للزمالك منح اللاعبين راحة من التدريبات يوم غد الخميس على أن يستأنف تدريباته يوم الجمعة .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أكد د.إيهاب علي طبيب فريق النادي الأهلي المصري أن وليد سليمان لاعب الوسط المهاجم تعرض لكدمة قوية خلال التقسيمة التي أقامها الجهاز الفني للفريق اليوم، إلا أن هذه الكدمة لن تعيقه عن المشاركة في التدريبات القادمة للفريق والتي تسبق مباراة القمة الأفريقية أمام الزمالك والمقرر لها الأربعاء المقبل على ستاد الجونة.

وقال طبيب الأهلي في تصريحات لموقع الأهلي الرسمي: أن وليد سليمان سيشارك في التدريبات المقبلة بشكل طبيعي ابتداء من غد الخميس وسيسافر مع الفريق للغردقة.

أما عن عماد متعب قال طبيب الأهلي أنه سيسافر إلى ألمانيا بعد أسبوعين بعد اتمام مرحلة التأهيل الحالية بعد الجراحة التي أجراها في غضروف الظهر.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*قلل المدرب البرتغالي لفريق تشيلسي، جوزيه مورينيو، من أهمية بطولة دوري أوروبا، اللقب الذي أحرزه "البلوز" الموسم الماضي بقيادة المدرب الإسباني السابق رافا بنيتيز.



وقال مورينيو في تصريحات لإذاعة (بي.بي.سي) البريطانية، قبل خوض أول مباراة له في ثاني مراحله مع تشيلسي، في ودية أمام نجوم الدوري التايلاندي ببانكوك "لا أريد الفوز بدوري أوروبا، إذا أحرزت هذا اللقب فسأشعر بخيبة أمل كبيرة، لأ أريد أن يشعر اللاعبون بأن اليوروب ليج هي بطولتنا".



وأكد مدرب ريال مدريد السابق والذي فشل معه في التتويج بلقب دوري أبطال أوروبا "التشامبيونز ليج هي البطولة الأوروبية الوحيدة التي ينبغي أن نلعب فيها، وعلينا أن نبذل فيها أقصى جهد".



كما أبرز مورينيو أن البريمير ليج هو الدوري الأصعب في أوروبا "فهي بطولة من الصعب التتويج بها لأن هناك أكثر من فريق مرشح للفوز فيها، لذلك فهي أصعب. فريقا مانشستر مرعبان وليفربول يحسن من نفسه، وتوتنهام فريق رائع، مثله مثل أرسنال. الأهم هو محاولة الفوز ببطولتنا، الدوري الأصعب في أوروبا".



وسبق لمورينيو الفوز بدوري أبطال أوروبا مع بورتو البرتغالي عام 2004 ومع إنتر ميلان الإيطالي عام 2010 ، كما سبق وتوج بلقب البريمير ليج مع تشيلسي عامي 2005 و2006.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*قال المهاجم الأسباني ألفارو نيجريدو الذي أعلن اليوم الأربعاء انتقاله لمانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي وسط دموعه أن ناديه السابق أشبيلية سيظل بمثابة بيته للأبد.

وحضر حفل وداع اللاعب للنادي الأندلسي بملعب رامون سانشيز بيثخوان زوجته وابنته ووالداه ومسئولو أشبيلية وكل أعضاء الفريق.

وأعرب اللاعب عن "جزيل الشكر" للنادي والجماهير على السنوات الأربع "الرائعة" التي قضاها داخل جدران النادي.

وأكد نيجريدو سعادته ب"الانتقال للاعب في فريق كبير" في إشارة إلى مانشستر سيتي.

وصرح المهاجم "سيظل أشبيلية بمثابة بيتي للأبد، سأظل شاكرا دائما للنادي ، ولكن في الحياة وكرة القدم توجد مراحل، وأعتقد أن وقتي هنا قد انتهى".

وعقب عرض فيديو ضم كل الأهداف التي سجلها اللاعب لأشبيلية وقول ابنة اللاعب "سأظل أحب النادي طوال حياتي" بدا التأثر الشديد على وجه اللاعب ثم وجه الشكر لكل زملاءه في الفريق والجهاز الفني.

ووجه نيجريدو شكرا خاصا لرئيس النادي خوسيه ماريا ديل نيدو على معاملته الجيدة له ونجاحه في الفوز معه خلال المواسم الأربعة بكأس الملك بجانب الاستدعاء للمنتخب.

وأضاف اللاعب "سأظل دائما مرتبطا بالنادي لقد ولدت ابنتي هنا وستظل دائما متعلقة بهذه المدينة وسأستخرج اشتراك النادي لها لتظل من أنصار النادي طوال حياتها".

وأشار نيجريدو إلى أنه لم يفكر مطلقا في الانتقال لأتلتيكو مدريد وأنه إذا لم يكن سيتلقى عرض من مانشستر سيتي كان سيقرر البقاء في أشبيلية.

وأبرز المهاجم أن المدير الفني الجديد لمان سيتي ، التشيلي مانويل بيليجريني لعب دورا "محوريا" في إقناعه بالانضمام ل"السيتيزنس".

وأوضح اللاعب أن ما ينتظره في مان سيتي سيكون بمثابة "تحدي جديد" في طريقه، مضيفا "في هذه الحياة لا يمكن التوقف بل يجب أن تؤخذ الأمور خطوة تلو الأخرى".

من ناحيته ، قال رئيس النادي أن هذه اللحظة "تختلط فيها السعادة بالفرح لأن واحد من أهم رؤوس الحربة في تاريخ أشبيلية قرر الرحيل".

وأضاف "في بدايته مع الفريق اضطر للمنافسة مع أسماء عملاقة مثل لويس فابيانو وفريدريك كانوتيه ، ولكنه نجح في النهاية بفرض نفسه".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*كشفت صحيفة (ديلي ميل) الإنجليزية اليوم الأربعاء أن نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي رفض عرضا من تشيلسي الإنجليزي لضم مهاجمه وين روني.



وأوضحت الصحيفة أن تشيلسي كان على استعداد لدفع عشرة ملايين يورو بالإضافة إلى الاستغناء عن أحد لاعبيه البرازيلي ديفيد لويز أو الإسباني خوان ماتا للحصول على خدمات روني.



وكان المان يونايتد قد أكد مؤخرا أن روني ليس للبيع في ظل التكهنات التي ترددت حول إمكانية رحيله عن "الشياطين الحمر"، خاصة في ظل اهتمام البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو مدرب تشيلسي هو ومالك النادي الملياردير الروسي رومان أبراموفيتش، بالتعاقد معه.



وأشارت (ديلي ميل) إلى أن تشيلسي كان يعتقد بأن إدراج ماتا أو لويز في الصفقة سيسيل لعاب الشياطين الحمر للموافقة على التخلي عن خدمات روني، لكن مسئولي فريق ملعب "أولد ترافورد" رفضوا هذا الأمر.



ومن المعروف أن مورينيو أبدى اعجابه في مناسبات كثيرة بطريقة لعب روني، حيث صرح بأنه "لاعب سريع ويصوب هجماته مباشرة نحو المرمى وهو يعجبني كثيرا.. إنه لاعب مانشستر يونايتد ومن الناحية الأخلاقية لا يمكنني الحديث عن لاعبي الأندية الأخرى".



ومن المعروف أن روني (27 عاما)، انضم إلى مانشستر يونايتد عام 2004 قادما من إيفرتون الذي استهل فيه مسيرته الاحترافية كلاعب.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*انتقد الأسطورة الأرجنتيني دييجو أرماندو مارادونا اليوم الأربعاء مستوى فريقه السابق بوكا جونيورز ، مهاجما المدير الفني للفريق كارلوس بيانكي ونجم الفريق خوان رومان ريكيلمي.

ويبدو أن مارادونا لا تجمعه علاقات جيدة ببيانكي وبعض لاعبي الفريق ، وهو ما ظهر في انتقاداته اللاذعة التي وجهها في لقاء مع الإذاعة المحلية.

وأوضح الأسطورة الأرجنتيني قائلا "كنا نرغب في عودة ريكيلمي وبيانكي ولكن كنا نريد فريق بوكا قوي يستطيع المنافسة".

وأضاف "لا أتحمل بيانكي والعديد من اللاعبين الآخرين في الفريق ، وبوكا أكبر بكثير من العاملين بداخله".

ولم ينس مارادونا مهاجمة أعدائه القدامى وعلى رأسهم كارلوس بيلاردو منسق المنتخبات وهومبرتو جروندونا مدرب منتخب الأرجنتين للشباب معلقا "إذا كان بيلاردو في المنتخب مع نجل جراندونا الذي تألق في حياته ثلاث مرات فقط بهذا يعني أننا نعاني كثيرا".

على جانب آخر أشاد المدير الفني السابق للأرجنتين بالموسم الذي يقدمه نيوويلز أولد بويز في كأس ليبرتادوريس قائلا "أشاهد مباريات البطولة من دبي وأحب فريق خيراردو مارتينو".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*صرح النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي مهاجم برشلونة الإسباني، بأن زميله في الفريق نيمار دا سيلفا شخص جيد ولن يواجه مشكلة في التأقلم مع باقي زملائه في الفريق.


وخلال مؤتمر صحفي عقد اليوم الأربعاء عقب ثاني مران أجراه برشلونة استعدادا للموسم الكروي الجديد، قال ميسي بأنه لا يتوقع حدوث مشكلات في التفاهم مع البرازيلي: "نتمنى أن يظهر تأثيره في الملعب، فهو لاعب كبير جدا كما أنه متالق في المراوغات الفردية وهذا ما سيصنع الفارق".


كما أضاف أن نيمار انضم إلى فريق يضم لاعبين كبار وهم أشخاص جيدون أيضا "ولا أعتقد أنه سيواجه مشكة في التأقلم".


وحول ما يطمح لتحقيقه خلال الموسم الكروي المقبل أفاد ميسي بأن لديه طموحات كبيرة مع البرسا كالعادة "وآمل أن أقوم بالأشياء على نحو جيد من اجل تحقيق أهداف الفريق".


ومن ناحية أخرى كشف النجم الأرجنتيني الملقب ب"البرغوث"، أنه لا يفهم أي شيء حول المشكلة المتعلقة بتهربه من الضرائب لذا يعتمد على المحامين في هذا الصدد.


وأشار إلى أنه يشعر بالطمأنينة الشديدة لأنه بعيد عن هذا الأمر نظرا لأن هناك مستشارين يتولون مسئولية الأمور المالية وهم يحظون بثقته وثقة والده، المتهم معه بالتهرب من الضرائب بقيمة أربعة ملايين يورو، خاصة بحقوق اللاعب الدعائية عن سنوات 2007 و2008 و2009 المالية.


وفيما يتعلق بالخلاف الدائر حاليا بين المدرب السابق لبرشلونة بيب جوارديولا والحالي تيتو فيلانوفا، يرى ميسي أنه أمر يخصهما وحدهما ولا ينبغي التدخل فيه "فكلاهما قال ما يود قوله، وهما فقط من يعرفان حقيقة ما حدث".



وعاد ميسي للحديث عن الموسم الكروي الجديد حيث يعتقد أن بايرن ميونخ الألماني سيكون أكبر منافس لفريقه لاسيما وأنه فاز بدوري الأبطال الأوروبي خلال الموسم المنصرم كما أنه سيصبح أقوى بعد تولي جوارديولا تدريبه.



كما يرى النجم الأرجنتيني أن ريال مدريد سيكون منافسا قويا جدا للبرسا نظرا لحجمه كناد كبير ولكبار اللاعبين الذين يضمهم بين صفوفه، مبينا أن المنافسة على لقب الليجا سيكون صعبا مع الريال.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*قال لاعب خط الوسط الألماني مسعود أوزيل إنه يتفاوض حاليا مع إدارة ناديه الأسباني ريال مدريد لتمديد عقده الذي ينتهي في عام 2016 ، مثلما أكد من قبل والده.

وصرح أوزيل في مقابلة مع صحيفة (شبورت بيلد) بأنه يهتم فقط في الوقت الحالي بالإعداد للموسم الجديد بقيادة المدرب الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي قائلاً: "يسعدني أنهم يرغبون في تجديد عقدي ، لكني لست متسرعا ،و من الرائع أن يفكر الريال في تجديد عقدي لأن هذا يعني أنهم يثقون بي".

وأكد أوزيل "بالطبع أفكر في اعتزال اللعب بريال مدريد، لكن أيضا قد يقدر لي المستقبل طريقا آخر. في كرة القدم كل شيء يمر بسرعة كبيرة".

ويرغب النادي الملكي ، وصيف الليجا والكأس ، في تجديد عقده أوزيل لثلاثة مواسم جديدة ، وحال نجاح العملية سيتقاضى اللاعب نحو ثمانية ملايين يورو سنويا.

في حين ترغب عدة أندية أوروبية في استغلال مواهب اللاعب الألماني وخاصة بايرن ميونخ صاحب الثلاثية التاريخية.

وتحدث أوزيل حول الموسم الجديد ، مشيرا إلى أنه لا يخشى المنافسة فيها "ريال مدريد من بين الأفضل ولا يمكن الاستعانة ب11 لاعبا طوال الموسم ، سيكون عاما مليئا بالتألق".

كما تحدث عن مساعد أنشيلوتي ، الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان ، نجم الميرينجي سابقا ، بقوله: "أعشق طريقة لعب زيدان، إنه مثلي الأعلى في كرة القدم ، كنت أشاهد كراته وأحاول تقليدها. كان لاعبا متفوقا على ذاته ومازال إلى اليوم شخص رائع".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*قد يكون تياجو ألكانتارا قد أثنى على منشآت نادي بايرن ميونيخ خلال تقديمه أمس الثلاثاء كنجم جديد للنادي ، لكن المؤكد أنه فعل لاحقا بعيدا عن الكاميرات ، مع أصدقائه حيث قال: "الأمر برمته رائع للغاية".

بدا ذلك دليلا على أن الحماس الكبير للدولي الأسباني إزاء حقبته الجديدة في ألمانيا ، يفوق ما هو أكثر من وقوف أمام الكاميرات.

وقال تياجو "لابد من التعرف بشكل ممتاز على كل هذا"، فيما كان يستمتع مع صديقته جوليا بنزهة داخل منشآت أكثر الأندية نجاحا في كرة القدم الألمانية.

ووصل لاعب الوسط الشاب /22 عاما/ إلى ميونيخ يرافقه عدد من أقاربه ، الذين سارعوا إلى انتزاع الكرة من أجل تمريرها عدة مرات بعدما فعل هو مرتديا قميصا للنادي البافاري يحمل الرقم ستة واسم تياجو.

وكان لسعادة لاعب برشلونة السابق ما يبررها في المؤتمر الصحفي :"الحاجة إلى تغيير الأجواء".

واعترف اللاعب بأنه لم يكن سعيدا خلال موسمه الأخير في كامب نو إزاء قلة مشاركاته ، ولذلك وقبل نهاية الموسم ، أبلغ الفريق المتوج بطلا للدوري الأسباني بقراره.

وأبرز اللاعب الذي أحرز مع منتخب بلاده مؤخرا لقب أمم أوروبا للشباب تحت 21 عاما "فكرت مليا ، مع عائلتي كلها ، لكنني مقتنع بالخطوة التي أقوم بها. كنت بحاجة إلى تغيير جذري ، لكنه تم بطريقة محترمة للغاية".

لذلك ، كان حضوره مليئا بالحماس والاحترام لبرشلونة ، وتحديدا في وقت يشتعل فيه النادي الكتالوني بسبب حرب تصريحات بين مدربه تيتو فيلانوفا وسلفه جوسيب جوارديولا ، المدرب الحالي لبايرن ميونيخ.

هل افتقد تياجو ثقة فيلانوفا؟ هل افتقد الصبر على إثبات الذات؟ هل افتقد قبول تحد منافسة تشافي وإنييستا وسيسك فابريجاس في كامب نو؟ هل افتقد الأمل؟ تجنب ألكانتارا بإصرار أي إساءة لناديه السابق.

وقال "من الواضح أن برشلونة لديه لاعبون رائعون. لقد ابتسم لي الحظ وعشت مع هذا الفريق. لكن المسألة لم تكن أنني افتقدت أمرا هناك ، بل الحاجة الشخصية إلى البحث عن شيء مختلف. لقد اتخذت أفضل قرار كان يمكنني اتخاذه".

وفي القاعة الإعلامية الصغيرة الملحقة بالمدينة الرياضية لبايرن ، لم يغب النجوم عن مراسم تقديم اللاعب. فوالده مازينيو ، بطل العالم مع منتخب البرازيل في مونديال 1994 ، كان في الصف الأول إلى جانب صديقة نجله ، قبالة أسطورة أخرى لكرة القدم تتمثل في كارل هاينز رومينيجه ، الذي يشغل حاليا منصب نائب رئيس النادي البافاري.

وتابع عدد من الكاميرات التليفزيونية وعشرات الصحفيين الحدث. ولم يكن مستغربا أن المستشار الشخصي لجوارديولا ، مانيل استيارتي ، ووكيل أعمال اللاعب بيري جوارديولا ، شقيق مدرب بايرن ، قد حضرا المؤتمر الصحفي الأول للشاب الموهوب.

وأوضح تياجو "جوارديولا لم يتصل بي حتى نهاية الموسم. بعد ذلك أوضحت أنني أرغب في التركيز على بطولة الأمم الأوروبية. بايرن تعامل بشكل محترم جدا"، باذلا كل جهده من أجل بداية موفقه مع ناديه الجديد.

وأضاف "سنحيا هنا" مع نظرة خاطفة إلى صديقته. لكن المؤتمر الصحفي لم يخل من البسمات ، مثلما كان الحال عندما أوضح اللاعب للصحافة الألمانية الطريقة الصحيحة لنطق اسمه ، وكذلك عندما سئل عن عشقه لزيارة مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ، وهو ما علق عليه مازحا "سألعب ومعي هاتف جوال".

وبعد أن ارتدى القميص رقم 6 لبايرن - وهو نفس الرقم الذي يرتديه تشافي مثله الأعلى في برشلونة - أبدى تياجو صبرا وهو يوقع على أوتوجرافات للجماهير في المنطقة المحيطة بملعب التدريب.

وتم انضمام تياجو إلى بايرن في أجواء حالمة. فهو اللاعب الوحيد الذي رغب جوارديولا في ضمه.

وبمجرد وصوله يوم الاثنين ، لم يتردد في اصطحاب صديقته للتنزه سيرا في قلب ميونيخ.

ربما لا يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك بنفس القدر من الطمأنينة إذا ما تحول إلى نجم في الفريق البافاري ، لكن لا داعي للقلق ، فذلك تحديدا ما حمله إلى ألمانيا.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أكد سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة بفريق النادي الأهلي المصري أنه لا توجد مشكلة في قيد المهاجم الكونغولي الجديد بيديمبو، لأن الأهلي ينتظر فتح نظام TMS الخاص بإنتقالات اللاعبين على مستوى العالم للقيام بهذه الخطوة.


وأضاف عبد الحفيظ ل: قمنا بمخاطبة اتحاد الكرة من أجل مساعدتنا في الحصول على البطاقة الدولية الخاصة باللاعب قبل فتح هذا النظام ليتم قيده بسهولة.


وقال عبد الحفيظ: المهاجم الكونغولي من اللاعبين الذين نتوقع لهم مستقبل جيد مع الفريق في الفترة المقبلة خاصة وأنه لاعب يمتلك مهارات كثيرة وفي نفس الوقت صغير السن.

يذكر أن الأهلي تعاقد مع بيديمبو لمدة خمس سنوات من احدى الأكاديميات الكروية بالكونغو.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*بدأ مسئولو نادي تورينو الايطالي في تحضير البديل للحارس البلجيكي جيليه الذي تعرض للايقاف بالامس لمدة 43 شهراً وهو ما يعني حاجه الفريق الماسة لضم حارس جديد ، ووضع مسئولو تورينو اعينهم على ثلاثة حراس مرمى لخلافة الحارس البلجيكي خلال الموسم المقبل.


الحارس الاول هو سورينتينو حارس مرمى نادي باليرمو والذي هبط فريقه للدرجة الثانية واصبح بقائه في الفريق محل شك كبير في ظل رغبته في الاستمرار في الدرجة الاولى وفي ظل رغبة ادارة النادي في تقليص النفقات قدر الامكان خلال الموسم المقبل وهو ليس بغريب على نادي تورينو حيث سبق ان مثل النادي قبل عدة سنوات قبل ان يختار الرحيل ويبدأ مشواره في مكان اخر.

اما الثاني في ايمليانو فيفيانو حارس الفريق ذاته والذي لعب الموسم الماضي لنادي فيورنتينا على سبيل الاعارة الا ان النادي البنفسجي رفض استغلال البند الموجود في عقد الاعارة والذي يتيح لفيورنتينا  بضم الحارس بصورة نهائية وهو ما يعني عودة اللاعب مرة اخرى الى نادي باليرمو .

الحارس الثالث فهو ماركو ايميليا حارس مرمى الميلان والذي بدأ يمل من البقاء على دكة بدلاء الميلان كبديل للحارس ابياتي الذي جدد عقده مؤخراً.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*كشف عارف العباسي عضو مجلس ادارة الاتحاد البحريني لكرة القدم مدير المنتخبات الوطنية ان الاتحاد لم يحسم بعد هوية المدير الفني الجديد للمنتخب مبينا ان الاتحاد لازال في طور دراسة ملفات العديد من المدربين تمهيدا لاختيار المدرب الانسب لقيادة الاحمر في المرحلة القادمة.

 وكان الاتحاد البحريني طوى صفحة الارجنتيني جابريال كالديرون المدير الفني السابق للمنتخب لعدم توصل الطرفين الى اتفاق حول التفاصيل المالية لتجديد عقد كالديرون الذي أمضى نحو ثمانية أشهر على رأس الجهاز الفني للاحمر.

 وقال العباسي في تصريح خاص لموقع : تعكف لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية منذ فترة على دراسة السير الذاتية للعديد من المدربين العرب والاوربيين ومن دول امريكا اللاتينية من اجل اختيار المدرب المناسب لتولي مهمة المدير الفني للمنتخب الاول ،ومازال لدينا متسع من الوقت لدراسة المزيد من الملفات ،خصوصا واننا نسعى الى التعاقد مع مدرب له اسمه في عالم التدريب ،ويمتلك الخبرة والطموح والرغبة في الاستقرار.

 وحول الاسماء التي تداولتها وسائل الاعلام المحلية حول هوية المدربين الذين يدرس الاتحاد التعاقد معهم قال العباسي: معظم الاسماء التي وردت في وسائل الاعلام مجرد اجتهادات ،وما استطيع قوله اننا درسنا ملفات العديد من المدربين امثال العراقي عدنان حمد والالماني لوثر ماتيوس والكرواتي برانكو المدرب السابق للمنتخب الايراني ،كما شرعنا في اجراء اتصالات مبدئية مع بعض المدربين ولم يتم التوصل لاي اتفاق.

 وتوقع العباسي ان يتم الانتهاء من التعاقد مع المدير الفني الجديد في غضون الاسابيع القليلة المقبلة التي تسبق بدء مرحلة اعداد المنتخب البحريني المقررة بعد عيد الفطر المبارك .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*واصل ناديي يوفنتوس وانتر ميلان صراعهما حول ضم اللاعب الصربي اليكساندر كولاروف مدافع نادي مانشيستر سيتي الانجليزي خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية الحالية في اطار رغبة الفريق في دعم مركز الظهير الايسر قبل انطلاق الموسم المقبل بحسب ما اشارت صحيفة ديلي ستار البريطانية.


واشارت الصحيفة ان الناديين واصلا اتصالهما بوكيل أعمال اللاعب لبحث امكانية ضم اللاعب الذي ابدى رغبته في العودة من جديد للملاعب الايطالية الا ان الكلمة الاخيرة في المفاوضات ستكون للنادي الانجليزي صاحب حق تقرير مصير اللاعب.


ويحاول اليوفنتوس الذي يملك افضلية في ضم اللاعب بسبب مشاركته في دوري الابطال الموسم المقبل ضم اللاعب على سبيل الاعارة مع وجود حق شراء بنهاية الموسم للتأكد من ملائمة اللاعب لطريق لعب الفريق الا ان النادي الانجليزي يرفض مبدأ الاعارة ويصر على بيع اللاعب نهائياً.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*حضر لاعب وسط المنتخب الياباني وفريق مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي شينجي كاجاوا ( 24 عاماً ) مباراة فريقه السابق سيريزو اوساكا الياباني عندما تواجد في مدرجات استاد كينتشو معقل فريقه السابق الذي لعب أمام ضيفه فريق ساجان توسو وانتصر عليه بنتيجة 4-1 ضمن منافسات الأسبوع 17 من الدوري الياباني الممتاز.

وكان مشوار كاجاوا الكروي قد بدأ في عام 2006 بصفوف فريق سيريزو اوساكا الياباني وتحديداً عندما هبط الفريق إلى الدرجة الثانية لينجح في مساعدة فريقه بالعودة إلى دوري الأضواء في موسم 2009 الذي شهد تصدره قائمة الهدافين بدوري الدرجة الثانية برصيد 27 هدف ، قبل أن يترك سيريزو في صيف 2010 منتقلاً إلى فريق بروسيا دورتموند الالماني ثم ينتقل بعدها في الصيف الماضي 2012 إلى فريق مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي.

حصوله على عطلة طويلة من الفريق الانجليزي بسبب مشاركته بالشهر الماضي في كأس القارات 2013 أعطى فرصة للياباني كاجاوا بالحضور لمباراة فريقه القديم عبر المدرجات حيث تمكنت وسائل الإعلام اليابانية من التقاط الصور للاعب وهو متواجد في المقصورة الرئيسية قبل أن تنجح وكالة أنباء اليابانية "كيودو" في الحصول بصعوبة على تصريح لكاجاوا الذي كان متحفظاً في الحديث مع الإعلام الياباني عندما قال : لقد استحق سيريزو نقاط المباراة ، فقد قدم مستوى جيد.

بعيداً عن كاجاوا ، شهدت المباراة مشاركة ثلاثي مركز الوسط الشبان يويتشيرو كاكيتاني ( 23 عاماً ) وهوتارو ياماجوتشي ( 22 عاماً ) وتاكاهيرو اوجيهارا ( 21 عاماً ) حيث نجح هذا الثلاثي في الانضمام لأول مرة بصفوف المنتخب الياباني الذي يستعد لخوض منافسات كأس شرق آسيا 2013 التي ستنطلق من يوم السبت القادم 30 يوليو بكوريا الجنوبية.

ولهذا كانت مباراة الأمس مهمة للاعبين الثلاثة لأنها ستكون الاخيرة قبل انخراطهم لأول مرة معسكر المنتخب الياباني ، ويعتبر ياماغوتشي أكثر اللاعبين الذين استفادوا من اللقاء عندما سجل هدف التقدم بمرمى فريق الخصم اويتا ترينيتا بالدقيقة السادسة من الشوط الأول وهذا الامر جعله يعترف بعد نهاية المباراة عبر صحيفة "سانكي سبورتس" اليابانية بالقول : أنا سعيد للغاية لأنه يعتبر أول هدف لي في هذا العام.

وبعد نهاية المباراة ، قامت إدارة فريق سيريزو اوساكا بتكريم اللاعبين الثلاثة كاكيتاني واوجيهارا وياماغوتشي من أجل تحفيزهم ورفع معنوياتهم قبل مشاركتهم في مسابقة كأس شرق آسيا 2013.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*شهدت تدريبات فريق بايرن ميونيخ الألماني لكرة القدم بطل الثلاثية التاريخية (الدوري الألماني وكأس ألمانيا ودوري أبطال أوروبا) اليوم الأربعاء مشاركة لاعب الفريق الجديد تياجو ألكانتارا لأول مرة، والتي تخللها بعض المزاح مع لاعب الفريق توماس مولر وإشادة باستيان شفانشتايجر به.


وحضر 2000 متفرج من مشجعي بايرن تدريب الفريق في مدينة ميونيخ للترحيب بتياجو ، الذي انتقل لبايرن مقابل 25 مليون يورو (7ر32 مليون دولار) من نادي برشلونة الأسباني ، وتدرب مع الفريق حوالي 95 دقيقة.


وذكر الموقع الرسمي لبايرن على شبكة الإنترنت أن اللاعب الأسباني البرازيلي /22 عاما/ مازح زميله في الفريق توماس مولر في الوقت الذي أشاد به زميله الآخر شفانشتايجر الذي قال عنه "إنه لاعب كرة موهوب للغاية ولديه كل ما يلزم ليكون أحد العظماء".


أضاف شفانشتايجر الذي شارك في التدريبات للمرة الأولى منذ خضوعه لعملية جراحية في كعب القدم قبل ستة أسابيع "يجب علينا الانسجام مع تياجو، ولكني أعتقد أن ذلك سيحدث سريعا".
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور محمد النادر .. مشكور جارح مهموم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر على الابداعات المتواصلة وحمدلله على السلامة

والشكر موصول للمبدع جدا جارح مهموم على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ودهاشم سنار والنسور والهلال الخرطوم يحجزوا مقعدهم في ربع نهائي كأس السودان

 تأهلت رسميا فرق ودهاشم سنار والنسور الخرطوم والهلال الخرطوم الى ربع  نهائي كأس السودان حيث كسب ودهاشم سنار ضيفه الشعلة مدني بهدفين دون مقابل  وكان فريق ودهاشم قد كسب جولة الذهاب بمدني بثلاثية مقابل هدف
 اما  النسور الخرطوم فقد كسب الاهلي عطبرة بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي انتهت  قبل قليل وكان النسور قد كسب جولة الذهاب بهدفين دون رد
 الفريق الثالث  الهلال الخرطوم تأهل ايضا قبل قليل بعدما كرر فوزه على  اهلي الخرطوم  بثلاثية مقابل هدف في مباراة شهدت احداث شغب مؤسفة من قبل جماهير الهلال  التي قذفت الملعب بالحجارة وهتفت ضد اللاعبين
 الهلال كسب جولة الذهاب بهدف يتيم سجله نزار حامد

 جدير بالزكر ان مريخ الفاشر قد تاهل امس ك ( اول المتاهلين ) لربع النهائي  على حساب اهلى مروي وايضا تاهل هلال كادقلي بعدما اطاح بالامل عطبرة خارج  المنافسة بركلات الترجيح

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*نحي مثلث المنبر ( ود النادر / جارح مهموم / الدينمو كسلاوي ) علي الانفرادات 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 10 (5 من الأعضاء و 5 زائر)

امام اباتي,مريخابي كسلاوي,مصعب المقدم مضوي,mageedy62,عباس ميرغني

 		الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 25‏hamada7777,‏ابواخلاص,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏monzir ana,‏ezoo2t,‏ود الدمام,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏شرقاوي,‏الدلميت,‏mageedy62,‏عباس ميرغني,‏عبدالله صديق,‏سيف الدين المقبول,‏habashi,‏احمد محمد عوض,‏مصعب المقدم مضوي,‏جارح مهموم,‏ابو بوش,‏طارق الحاج,‏المريخ والتاريخ,‏SHAKIRATEYA,‏ناصر صلاح الدين,‏ود شندي12,‏محمد النادر,‏حبيب العجب




صباح الخير عليكم جيعـــــــــــــاً
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ والخرطوم في جولة الحسم اليوم والهلال يكسب الفرسان بالثلاثة
شداد يكتسح انتخابات كتلة الممتاز بالعلامة الكاملة ودمباوي ينتقد مجموعة معتصم بعنف
المريخ والخرطوم في جولة الحسم الليلة
هيثم مصطفى وفيصل موسى يقودان المرشح للفوز
الاتحادات الولائية تشكو تجاهل مجموعة معتصم زتسانده شداد
مجموعة شداد توجه ضربة لمجموعة معتصم في انتخابات كتلة الممتاز
الريح دمباوي : سندعم شداد في انتخابات الاتحاد 
النيل في مهمة صعبة امام الارسنال اليوم بالدار
الهلال يكسب الفرسان بثلاثية ويتاهل 
مدرب الهلال يشيد بسيدي بيه واتير
جماهير الهلال توجه اساءات بالغة للمريخ والحكم يوقف المباراة
مواجهتان في اياب دور ال 16 من الكاس الليلة .. المريخ ينازل الخرطوم بالقلعة الحمراء .. والنيل يرفض الاستسلام امام النمور
تبديلات عديدة في تشكيلة الكوكي .. وغيابات بالجملة في صفوف الكوماندوز
خالد احمد المصطفى : لن ننظر لنتيجة الذهاب
مدرب المنتخب المصري يرالقب الحضري اليوم
علاء الدين يوسف : المريخ فريق كبير ولن يتاثر بغياب الدوليين
الباشا يتعرض للاصابة في مران الفرقة الحمراء
تاهل الى دور الثمانية .. الهلال يكرر تفوقه على الفرسان ويحول تاخره بهدف الى فوز بالثلاثية
الجماهير الزرقاء تهتف ضد المريخ والحكم يتدخل ويوقف المباراة .. مدرب الهلال يشيد بسيدي بيه ومحمد احمد ويمتدح اداء اتير توماس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


الزعيم يستدرح الأولاد للقلعة والكوكي يدفع بتشكيلة جديدة
المريخ يختتم تحضيراته بمران ساخن .. وثنائية سيدا وأوليفيه تهدد الخرطوم
تأهل الأحمر لربع نهائي الكأس يلغي معسكر الإمارات .. والرديف يعسكر بدبي إستعدادا للنسور
في ربع نهائي كاس السودان .. المريخ والخرطوم الوطني في تحد خاص
الفرقة الحمراء تختتم اعدادها للكوماندوز
تعديلات واسعة في تشكيلة المريخ
المريخ يفقد الدوليين بسب المنتخب
المريخ يقاضي شركة وارد
تاهل المريخ لنصف نهائي كاس السودان يلغي معسكر الامارات
رديف المريخ يعسكر بدبي
عز الدين الحاج : علاقتنا مع المريخ طيبة
المفوضية تعلن نتائج انتخابات اندية الممتاز
يستقبل الخرطوم الوطني في القلعة الحمراء .. المريخ يسعىلمزيد من الامتياز في الطريق لربع نهائي الكاس
الدوليون يغيبون عن المواجهة .. الزومة في وسط الدفاع والثلاثي يعود .. هيثم والباشا يتاهبان لمواصلة التالق وثنائي المقدمة يامل في ظهور مختلف .. بلة وعلاء الدين يشاركان منذ البداية .. فيصل موسى يعود للتوليفة الاساسية
بتهمة التملك الجنائي .. الفريق طارق: قررنا فتح بلاغ جنائي ضد وارد ومماطلة الشركة قادتنا للشكوك .. لا علم لنا بحجم الاموال المتحصلة والدفاتر مازالت بحوزتهم ولاضمان لعدم التعامل معها .. سنخاطب المفوضية لاسقاط كل العضوية ونناشد الرموز والاقطاب والاعضاء باسترداد اموالهم
على ملعب القلعة الحمراء امس .. الكوكي يجهز كتيبته لدك حصون الكوماندوز .. الحماس يطغى على التقسيمة والتحسب لركلات الترجيح 
المدرب العام : لن نستند على نتيجة مواجهة الذهاب وغياب الدوليين لن يؤثر على المستوى
نجوم الزعيم ينادون الانصار .. الحضري : جمهور المريخ هو رقم ( 1 ) وسنلعب اليوم بكل جدية من اجل تامين بطاقة التاهل
بلة جابر : اتمنى ان يكون ظهوري مع الاحمر في النصف الثاني من الموسم وسط حضور مكثف للانصار
كبير : نسعى لتقديم اداء مقنع يؤكد قوتنا ويدفع الجمهور للاستمرار في الحضور
في مباراة المريخ والكوماندوز الليلة .. خمسة اشياء ستسلط عليها الاضواء .. 1/ الامهاجم الايفواري اوليفيه . 2/ مستوى التحكيم . 3/ استفادة الكوكي من الاخطاء السابقة . 4/ جدية اللاعبين . 5/ الظهور البدني للاعبي المريخ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
اجتماع فى الوقت المناسب !

اعتقد ان الاجتماع الذى عقده القطاع الرياضى مع المدرب التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكى و بحضور سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام للنادى قد جاء فى الوقت المناسب ,, حيث استمع الكوكى لوجهة نظر الادارة وكذلك لرأى الشارع المريخى عامة الذى ابدى استيائه وسخطه وعدم رضاه على مستوى الاداء العام للفريق بعد اول مباراة تنافسية خاضها المريخ ضد الخرطوم الوطنى فى دور ال 16 من مسابقة كاس السودان !
كان مهما جدا ان يعرف الكوكى ان جماهير المريخ لاتغريها الانتصارات الكبيرة مهما كانت قيمتها واهميتها عن اغفال وتناسي مستوى الاداء الفنى الذى يبقى دائما هو المقياس الحقيقى لقدرة الفريق فى الاستمرار والتنافس على الالقاب المطروحة على الساحة حتى الان , فالطموحات لدى جماهير المريخ كبيرة ولاسقف لها فى هذا الموسم بعدما خسر الفريق فرصة الاستمرار والبقاء تحت اضواء البطولة الافريقية وكذلك تضاؤل فرصة الحصول على المشاركة فى البطولة العربية بعد التطورات الاخيرة التى دفعت الشركة الراعية الى تأجيل اوالغاء حفل القرعة الذى كان من المفترض ان يقام الاثنين الماضى بجدة على هامش اجتماعات الاتحاد العربي ,, فلم يبقى امام المريخ الان سوى المنافسة على استعادة لقب الدورى الممتاز من غريمه الهلال وكذلك المحافظة على لقب كاس السودان البطولة المحببة لجماهيره ,, الفوز بالبطولتين ليس بالامر السهل فى ظل التطور الكبير الذى طرأ على مستوى عدد من الاندية , حيث لم يعد الهلال وحده الذى ينافس المريخ على مراكز الصدارة وانما دخل الخرطوم الوطنى واهلى شندى على الخط وربما يقتحم مريخ الفاشر مراكز الصدارة ايضا بعدما اكتسب خبرة من خلال مشاركته فى بطولة سيكافا وكذلك هلال كادوقلي , فالمهمة ليست سهلة امام اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى ومن الخطأ ان ينام الكوكى على عسل انتصاره الاخير على الخرطوم او يظن بان (فريقه تمام التمام ) بل على العكس من ذلك فكل الاندية تتربص بالمريخ , وماحدث فى مباراة الخرطوم الوطنى يمكن ان يتكرر فى عدد من المباريات القادمة , لهذا تبرز اهمية الاجتماع الذى عقده القطاع الرياضى مع المدرب وهو يضع امامه كل شيىء على ( بلاطه ) كما يقولون وبشفافية كاملة , فالقطاع الرياضى لايريد ان يتدخل فى صلاحيات المدرب التونسي وانما الهدف ان يحثه على المزيد من البذل والاجتهاد ومحاولة معالجة كل الاخطاء التى اشارت اليها الصحف وكذلك تحفظ الجماهير وعدم رضاها عن اداء الفريق ,, صحيح ان الكوكى اعترف بتلك الاخطاء وابدى مبررات لها فى الوقت المناسب بعدم توازن الاداء الهجومى مع النقص العددى الذى اكمل به فريق الخرطوم الوطنى لقائه السابق الا ان هذا لايمنع من المزيد من التذكير ولايقلل من اهمية وقيمة الاجتماع الادارى معه ,, كل مانرجوه ان يعرف الكوكى بان الانتقادات ضده لن تتوقف وملاحقته من جانب الاعلام ستتواصل كلما تراجعت النتائج او ضعف مستوى الاداء الفنى , ونتمنى ان يتم التصحيح من لقاء اليوم ضد الخرطوم الوطنى .
المريخ والهلال خارج اللعبه !
اختارت كتلة اندية الدورى الممتاز ممثليها فى الجمعية العمومية القادمة للاتحاد العام التى يفترض ان تنتخب مجلس الادارة الجديد , وبغض النظر عن الاسماء التى نالت ثقة اعضاء كتلة الممتاز ولكن يبقى الاهم ان يتم استثمار هذه الثقة بما يخدم مصلحة الاندية جميعها ويحقق مطالبها التى لم تحصل عليها وظلت محل تجاهل وتسويف من اتحاد معتصم جعفر ,, كذلك لابد من الاشارة ان خروج المريخ والهلال وحرمانهما من المشاركة فى انتخاب ممثلى كتلة اندية الممتاز بسبب مجالس التعيين التى تدير الناديين يجب ان لايحول عن عدم ممارسة حقهما القيادى و استغلال مكانتهما المؤثرة فى الانتخابات القادمة من خارج الجمعية العمومية , حيث ندرك ان للناديين كلمة مسموعة لدى المسؤولين فى اتحاد الخرطوم تستوجب منهما التنسيق والتوافق على موقف موحد من المرشحين فى الانتخابات القادمة ,, نحن نعلم ان اتحاد الخرطوم صاحب ( الوزن الثقيل ) فى الجمعية العمومية به اعضاء يدينون بالولاء المطلق لاتحاد معتصم جعفر الا ان ذلك يجب ان لايطغى على مصلحة اندية اتحاد الخرطوم وفى مقدمتها ناديي القمة اللذان لم يعد لهما مصلحة فى استمرارية الاتحاد العام بتركيبته الحالية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا
عودة شداد ضرورة ملحة..!

ماهو معيار النجاح والفشل في العمل الإداري؟.. السؤال هذا موجه لقادة العمل الرياضي في البلاد وعلى رأسهم بطبيعة الحال قيادات إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني برئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم، وأنا أطرح هذا السؤال وكلي يقين أنهم لا يملكون الشجاعة والحياد التامين لتوفير إجابة شافية تجعل كل المنتقدين يحتفظون بآرائهم الساخنة في الدورة الجارية قبل أن تنتهي ويخوض الجميع الإنتخابات وفق حقائق لا تخرج عن أصل هذه الإجابة، مع الإشارة فقط إلى أن العملية الإنتخابية بصفة عامة، تقوم على أن من يملك المال هو الفائز، كما أن تأريخ الإنتخابات في العالم الثالث بصفة عامة لم تسجل حالات كثيرة لحكومات على سدة الحكم خسرت السباق في الإنتخابات.. بل أن كل الإنتخابات التي تجرى في حكومات يدرك كل العالم أنها شمولية وديكتاتورية، تحظى بصفات مفخمة مثل: إنتخابات حره ونزيهة، وجرت في أجواء ديمقراطية مثالية.. وغيرها من العبارات المضللة، ونحن في حالة إتحاد كرة القدم الحالي نجد أنفسنا في غير حاجة إلى استخدام هذه العبارات لأن الغالبية العظمى مقتنعة بعدم جدواها، كما هي مقتنعة تماماً بأن الفشل قد بلغ مداه في عهد رئاسة الدكتور معتصم، وهذا ليس تهجماً بالطبع وإنما هي حقائق وتفاصيل أحداث شهدتها الفترة التي لم تنقض بعد لعل أكبرها خسارة نقاط مباراة منتخبنا أمام زامبيا في تصفيات كأس العالم بالبرازيل بعد أن كسب نجومنا المباراة على أرضهم بعرقهم وجهدهم طمعاً في أن تسهم النقاط في تحسين تصنيفهم العالمي على الأقل.. ولكن قادة الإتحاد خرقوا (القربة) من أسفل فخرت على ظهورهم.
في الأيام العادية تبدو مكاتب الإتحاد السوداني شبه خاوية، وبعض القيادات تتحاشى الظهور على شاشات الأحداث هناك في طابا الخرطوم (2)، وبعضهم كما تأكدنا يخشى مواجهة أولئك الذين يتوافدون يومياً من الولايات ومن أندية الخرطوم لقضاء معاملاتهم أو على الأقل الحصول على استشارات كانوا يحصلون عليها في أي وقت يريدون على أيام البروفيسور شداد.. وفي الغالب لا يجد من يقصد ذلك المبنى سوى الأستاذ أسامه عطا المنان، وهو صاحب الجهد الملموس مع المنتخبات الوطنية داخلياً وخارجياً، والقيادي الوحيد الذي يكون متاحاً لكل إداريي الدوري الممتاز يحل مشكلاتهم ويقف على المعوقات التي تواجههم من جيبه الخاص، ولولا جهوده التي يبذلها بشكل يومي لما انتظر هذا الإتحاد نهاية دورته حتى يسقط.. وإذا كان هنالك إتفاق على معايير واضحة للنجاح والفشل مما سبق فقد فشل هؤلاء ويجب إعادة صياغتهم من جديد، سحب من يسحب، وإضافة من يضاف حتى تعود العافية لجسد الكرة السودانية.
علاقات قادة الإتحاد الحالي مع بعض قيادات القمة سمحت بإمتيازات لهم على حساب الأندية الصغيرة، وهذه لا تحتاج لشهادات وأدلة، وكثير من المواقف والقضايا والمشكلات التي يتعرض لها أندية الوسط والمؤخرة لا تجد من يواسيهم عليها برغم أنها قضايا عادلة تدعم قاعدة عدالة المنافسة، كما أن هذا الإتحاد كان هزيلاً في فرض اللوائح الإنضباطية على المتفلتين، والدليل على ذلك أن الدورة شهدت أعلى نسبة من أحداث شغب الملاعب والإعتداء على الحكام دون أن نشاهد أية عقوبات إضافية على أولئك المتفلتون، حتى أصبح العنف اللفظي والشغب في الملاعب وكأنه سلوك مباح وغير مستنكر.. وموقف الإتحاد العام في هذه الناحية مثله وإتحاد الخرطوم الذي أعيد على الأعناق بعد دورة إختلط فيها الحابل بالنابل وشهدنا من خلالها الكثير من التجاوزات التي كانت كافية لإسقاط مجموعة سجلها أفضل من هذه المجموعة، ولكن عودة القيادة بالتزكية إنما كانت دليلاً على أن الكوادر المميزة قد غادرت الساحة، لأن النشاط وبشكله الحالي بات طارداً، وبالتالي فإن التزكية في إتحاد الخرطوم لم يكن دليل حياة بقدر ما كان دليلاً على (حالة موات) في تفاصيل وأروقة الإتحاد.. أما الإتحاد العام فيكفي القول: أن مقعد شداد شغر بخروجه من ذلك المبنى، ولن تعود الهيبة إلى المكان إلا بعودته من أجل نشاط رياضي ذو معاني ومضامين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حروف كروية
عبد المجيد عبد الرازق
هل الانتخابات اهم من المنتخب؟

سعدت كثيرا بخطوة الاتحاد باقامة معسكر للمنتخب الوطني بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة استعدادا للقاء الحسم والعبور الي نهائيات بطولة الشان امام منتخب بورندي لانني شخصيا اتوقع كل شئ وقلت ذلك للاخوة في الجهاز الفني فكل شئ وارد ويجب التعامل مع المباراة بجدية وبشعار الانتصار باكبر عدد من الاهداف.

سعدنا بالخطوة وكتبت مشيدا بالاشقاء في الاتحاد القطري علي مبادراتهم الدائمة مع المنتخب من خلال عمودي بصحيفة الشرق القطرية وتوقعت ان يستفيد المنتخب من هذا المعسكر لان كل المعينات متوفرة للجهاز الفني من ملاعب ودوات تدريب وصالات جمونزيوم ولكن فوجئت امس بان المنتخب سافر الي الدوحة بدون المدير الفني محمد عبدالله مازدا ومساعده اسماعيل عطا المان والمؤسف ان سبب تخلف مازدا واسماعيل لم يكن بسبب ظروف اسرية او عملية ولكن ياسادة بسبب انتخابات كلية التدريب والتي كان يمكن ان تؤجل لاي وقت اخر ولكنهما يريدان المشاركة في انتخابات الاتحاد الجديد

وبالتاكيد هي تعليمات من قيادة الاتحاد حتي ياتي مازدا واسماعيل بمالم يات به من سبقوهم في قيادة المنتخبات الوطنية وقد طالب الكثيرين من قبل ابعاد التدريب والتحكيم من صراع الانتخبات حتي لايدفعوا الثمن ان خسرت مجموعهم بل يفترض ان تلتزم الاجهزة الفنية الحياد.

احترم مازدا واسماعيل بل نحن الاكثر دعما لهما ولكن ماقاما به خصم الكثير منهما واخاف ان يدفع المنتخب الثمن رغم ثقتنا الكبيرة في الكابتن مبارك سليمان ولكن عشنا ونعرف ان معسكرات الخليج تحتاج الي رقابة خاصة في رمضان وفي ظل وجود اعداد كبيرة من السودانيين يحولون مقرالمعسكر الي ملتقي .

هلال مريخ هلال خارج الجمعية

مصير الهلال والمريخ اصبح عند الموردة والنسور بعد سقوط الاهلي والخرطوم في واحدة من غرائب الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد نجد ان الهلال والمريخ اللذان يمثلان قيادة الكرة السودانية خارج قاعة الجمعية وليس لهما الحق في اختيار المجلس الجديد رغم انهما الاكثر تاثرا والسبب انهما دفعا ثمن الصراع الاداري الذي نسف الديمقراطية وكان يمكن للهلال ان يشارك ولكن الخوف من قرار جديد يبعد البرير مرة اخري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
مامادو تراوري..!!

* لا يزال أمر (المحترف) المالي مامادو تراوري غامضاَ بحيث لا يعرف مجلس الهلال ولا اعضاء دائرة الكرة تاريخ او مواعيد عودة (سلطان زمانه وفلتة عصره وأوانه) الى الخرطوم لمواصلة مشواره الاحترافي مع الفريق الازرق..!!

* الامور تمضي بالنادي الازرق وكأن شيئاَ لم يكن.. واعتقد لو ان المجلس تعامل مع موضوع تراوري بالجدية التي تعامل بها لأجل تأمين استمراريته لما تجرأ احد الأجانب ولا الوطنيين على التجاوز مرة أخرى..!!

* هكذا نحن في السودان وتحديداَ قبيلة العمل الرياضي نلهث ونجتهد في سبيل تأمين مصالحنا الشخصية والخاصة.. وبمجرد ان تدخل الأمور في الشأن العام نتوارى بأسرع من ما يتوقع المتابعون..!!

* مجلس الهلال الحالي سبق له التفريط في حقوق النادي بعدما أهمل موضوع هروب النيجيري فالنتاين واكتفى بشكوى خجولة الى لجنة غير الهواة لا احد يعرف مصيرها حتى الآن..!!

* وما حدث في موضوع فالنتاين ها هو يحدث بطريقة كاربونية من جانب المالي مامادو تراوري الذي اعلن العصيان على المجلس وهرب على عينك يا تاجر ولم يجد من يقول له (بغم) بكسر الباء..!!

* ما فعله فالنتاين ومن بعده تراوري يمكن ان نتابعه غداً من (ميسي بيه) وسنكارا وغيرهما من الأجانب (السكة)..!!

* التعامل الجاد والحاسم من جانب المجلس في القضايا المتعلقة بتمرد اللاعبين بما فيهم الأجانب يجب ان يكون على ذات الشاكلة التي يتعامل بها الاعضاء لتثبيت مكانتهم في المجلس..!!

* على الأقل ولو من باب ان تلك التجاوزت تحسب على الكرة السودانية بصورة عامة وربما تنعكس في المستقبل القريب على مشوار الاندية في دنيا الاحتراف..!!

* سياسة الدلع والطناش واللامبالاة التي نتابعها حالياً سواء من جانب ادارة المريخ او الهلال تساهم بطريقة مباشرة في تراجعنا وتقهقرنا الى الوراء..!!

* كل ما نتمناه ان يراجع مجلس الهلال ملف المالي تراوري ويشرع في حل اشكاليته بالطرق القانونية ليغلق هذا الباب الذي ظل معبراً لكل من هب ودب من الأجانب..!!

* نتطلع لمعالجة جذرية وسريعة ليست على الشاكلة التي عالج بها مجلس المريخ الضعيف اشكالية (أب قلباً ميت) كليتشي الذي عاد للتشكيلة الاساسية وكأن شيئاً لم يكن..!!

* في الاخبار ان البيه طالب لاعبي المريخ بـ(الجدية) خلال مباراة اليوم امام الخرطوم.. ولا ادري من اين يأتي نجوم المريخ بالجدية وبيه البهوات يضرب بها عرض الحائط..؟!!

* تخريمة أولى: اكتسح مؤيدوا البروف شداد الكلية الانتخابية لكتلة الممتاز ولن تكون تلك الخطوة الا بداية لفوز خرافي باذن الله..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: نهاية (اتحاد الاسرة الواحدة) اقتربت كثيراً.. وعودة البروف شداد الى مكانه اصبحت عملية وقت ليس الاّ..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كيبورد
الطيب علي فرح
يا فاسدين .. غرامنا ..!!

الخبر ادناه والذي نشر في صحيفة الصدى الرياضية يحوي معلومات خطيرة جدا .. ينبغي على أولي الامر أن لا يكونوا قد طوا صفحات هذه الصحيفة إلا وبدأوا العمل للتحقق من هذا الكلام الذي يشير بوضوح لتفشي الفساد بصورة قبيحة في أكبر المؤسسات الرياضية الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .. اترككم مع الخبر محل الحديث :
 استطلعت (الصدى) عدد من قيادي الاتحادات الولائية عن الحديث الدائر بوجود عمليات بيع وشراء للأصوات في انتخبات الاتحاد العام, وأقرر عدد من روؤساء وسكرتيري الاتحادات الولائية بوجود الظاهرة الخطيرة حيث أكد الأستاذ الهادي إبراهيم سكرتير اتحاد الدلنج وجود عمليات بيع وشراء في الانتخابات وقال إنه ظل يشارك في الجمعيات العمومية لاتحاد كرة القدم منذ عام 1995 وأضاف: طوال هذه الفترة قُدمت لي الكثير من العروض والرشاوى من بينها تقديم دعم للاتحاد الذي أترأسه أو تسليم أموال مباشرة لي أو دعم النادي الذي يمثّل المنطقة في التأهيلي أو كأس السودان ولكني بحمد الله قاومت كل تلك العروض والإغراءات لأن أخلاقي تمنعني من ذلك, من جانبه قال حاتم إبراهيم رئيس اتحاد أم روابة إنه قدمت له رشوة عبارة عن سيارة جياد جديدة مقابل صوته لكنه رفضها في حين كشف الأستاذ حيدر محمد عبد الرحمن سكرتير اتحاد 24 القرشي المحلي عن رشوة قدمت له بمبلغ 25 مليون جنيه مقابل صوته لكنه رفض تلك الرشوة ..!! إنتهى الخبر الخطير جدا .
أخطر ما في هذا الخبر قبل الخوض في النقاش هو السكوت عن الحق .. لماذا سكت الإخوة الذين تم استطلاعهم الأخ سكرتير اتحاد الدلنج والاخ رئيس إتحاد ام روابة الذي قدمت له رشوة سيارة جياد ( جديدة كرت  فوول اوبشن ) .. بيضاء تسر الناظرين .. وسكرتير إتحاد 24 القرشي الذي قدمت له رشوة قيمتها 25 مليون جنيه .. ولا أدري لماذا لم يجعلها الراشي 24 مليون والرجل يمثل 24 القرشي ولماذا لم يقدم لممثل إتحاد الدلنج عربية جديدة ( دلنج ) كما فعل مع ممثل أم روابة .. كانت ح تكون (ظريفة ) ومتناغمة ..!! لماذا سكت هؤلاء الإخوة الشرفاء عن فضح هذه المحاولات الفاسدة .. وانتظرو حتى جاءت الصدى لتستطلعهم بعد مرور أعوام و أعوام على هذه ( الجرائم ) .. وسؤال آخر كم سيارة جياد
أخرى تم تقديمها لآخرين .. كم منها قبلت .. وكم منها رفضت كما فعل الأخ رئيس إتحاد أم روابة ..!!
الفساد مستشري في الوسط الرياضي بصورة سيئة جدا تستدعي وقفة الجميع لبتره .. فدون ذلك لن يصح جسد الرياضة السودانية العليل .. سبحان الله كنا قد كتبنا من قبل عن أن غنتخابات الإتحاد العام السوداني لكرة القدم ما هي إلا سوق ( نخاسة ) ومزاد علني لشراء المناصب دون توفر المؤهلات الأكاديمية والمهارات الإدارية لدى طلاب المناصب وتجار سوق الله أكبر هؤلاء
العالم لكه بلا شك كان قد سمع عن قضية القطري بن همام الذي حاول أن يرشح نفسه لرئاسة الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم .. ثم اتهم بعد ذلك بمحاولاته لشراء الأصوات ودفع الرشاوي لعدد من اعضاء الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد الدولي الذين يحق لهم التصويت .. فتمت معاقبته بالحرمان من تلقلد أي منصب رياضي إداري (مدى الحياة ) قبل أن يستانف بعد ذلك بفترة طويلة وتمت تبرئته بعدها .. ولكن بلا شك يا بن همام .. العود لو ما فيه شق .. ما بيقول طق ..!!
كم إداري تولى مناصب إدارية سواء ان كان في الإتحاد العام أو الأندية الرياضية يستحق الإبعاد عن ممارسة أي عمل رياضي كما فعل الإتحاد الدولي مع بن همام .. كم فاسد يسير الآن بيننا وكانه ( الشريف الرضي ) لم يكن ليتقلد منصبه الرفيع لو جيبه ( الغريق ) .. ولكن ماذا نفعل وبعض ممن يمتلكون الأدلة المثبتة ينامون عليها ويسكتون عن الحق ..!! في الوقت الذي كان حري بهم أن يعلنوا عن أسماء هؤلاء الفاسدين للملأ وتعريتهم في الإعلام فلا ينشرون فسادهم وقلة حيلتهم الأكاديمية والثقافية وفقرهم في الفهم الذي كما نعلم أنه ( قسم ) .. ولم يقسم الله لهم منه نصيب ..!!
دعوة للشباب المثقف في المنتديات الرياضية والإعلام الرياضي لتكوين جسم ( أهلي ) يراقب مثل هذه الأمور ويخاطب بها الإتحاد الدولي فيفا أولا بأول .. فليس بغيركم يا شباب يمكن ان تتغير الأمور ويذهب الفاسدون عنا بعيدا
قف :
همام في 24 القرشي   


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

>◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

 • قرعة ربع النهائي كأس السودان تسحب اليوم : الهلال يرد على الفرسان بأروع ثلاثة أقوان
 • مصعب دهب يضع الضيوف في المقدمة والمدينة يدرك التعادل وكاكا يضيف الثاني محمد عبد الرحمن يعزز بالثالث
 • مكبرات الصوت وأهازيج الجماهير بالمدرجات تتسببان في توقف المباراة لاحتجاج لاعبي الأهلي
 • المريخ والخرطوم الوطني في تحدٍ جديد بالهلال اليوم
 • في اولي مباريات دورة النيل : الهلال يواجه المقاصة المصري الاثنين القادم 
 • صلاح محمد ادم: سعيد بالنتيجة والاداء والهلال يمضي في الصحيح
 • الحماس يسيطر على تدريبات صقور الجديان بالدوحة ..  السلام روتانا يحتفي بالصحفيين ويقدم بطاقة روتانا للخصم 
 • الاستئنافات تعقد جلسة مهمة في ملف الهلال القانوني : تعقد لجنة الاستئنافات للهيئات الشبابية والرياضية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

 • رغم فوز الفريق بثلاثية نارية .. قالتها الجماهير: عايزين تسيير يا وزير
 • الأزرق النشوان يعبر الفرسان بثلاثة أقوان
 • محمد عبد الرحمن يحرج مدربه ومستوى متواضع للعاجي سينالي بامبا
 • سيدي بيه يتألق في الشوط الأول ويتواضع في الشوط الثاني
 • المريخ يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني بالقلعة الحمراء في موقعة نارية اليوم
 • البروف كمال شداد يكتسح انتخابات كتلة الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

 • هلال الماس بثلاثة عبر الفرسان في الطريق للكأس
 • الأهلي يتقدم برأسية دهب .. المدينة يعادل للأزرق .. كاكا وجكسا يحسمان اللقاء
 • فوز مبكر لمجموعة شداد .. الهلال يواجه المقاصة بالإثنين والبن بالأربعاء
 • بعد محادثته مع الرئيس ونائبه : هاشم ملاح ينفي أي تعديلات في دائرة الكرة والمجلس يجتمع بالسبت
 • في كأس السودان اليوم : الخرطوم الوطني يبحث عن إستعادة كبريائه المفقود أمام المريخ
 • في ظل غياب الانضباط داخل المعسكر الاحمر : ازمة حادة بين علاء الدين و سليماني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الــشــبــكـــــــــــة :

• فشل مبادرة الصلح بين جمال الوالي وعصام الحاج
• الهلال احلى في رمضان .. بثلاثة اقوان .. قهر الفرسان
• الخرطوم الوطني والبن الاثيوبي يفتتحان دورة النيل الكبرى بالسبت
• الكوكي يعدل في التشكيلة الأساسية للمريخ أمام الخرطوم الوطني بكأس السودان اليوم
• المدير الفني للخرطوم: الخسارة السابقة من المريخ في كأس السودان صعبت علينا مباراة اليوم

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمــــوج الازرق :

• هلال رمضان .. بثلاثة أقوان .. جندل الفرسان
• دهب يباغت .. المدينة يعادل .. وأبو تريكة يعالج .. وعبد الرحمن فنان
• إنسجام كبير في الدفاع .. الساحر سيدي بيه يواصل الإبداع .. وبكري يرهق الأهلاوية
• الجنرال يشيد بالأقمار .. كرار التهامي يتابع اللقاء .. والأزرق يرتاح اليوم
• مدرب الهلال صلاح محمد آدم : الفوز على الأهلي يؤكد مسيرتنا الصحيحة
• منتخب بوروندي يصل الخرطوم يوم الأربعاء لمواجهة السودان في تصفيات بطولة الشان
• إتحاد الكرة يجري اليوم قرعة دور الـ 8 لكأس السودان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• يوم (8) رمضان ظهرالبيه وبان
• الازرق النشوان يكسب الفرسان بـثلاثة اقوان ويصعد لربع نهائي كاس السودان
• الهلال يترقب قرار التحكيميه اليوم ويعزز شكواه للفيفا
• د.حسن علي عيسي يفتح النار ويؤكد: ابعادنا من كتله الممتاز استهد
• الهلال يواجه المقاصة المصري بالاثنين والبن الاثيوبي بالاربعاء
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين يا شباب يا رائعين
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*في الهلال في لاعب اسمو كاكا يا عمو الحوشابي الناس ده بتكون قاصدة الفريق الملكي 

بصراحة نرفع القبعات لاعلام الهلال الذي يستطيع ان يخرج من الطوبة جبل 
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور محمد النادر .. مشكور جارح مهموم



تسلم ي الحبيب ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ
هيثم صديق
ﻧﺠﻲ ﻳﺎ ﻛﻮﻛﻲ ﻭﺍﻻ ﻣﺎ ﻧﺠﻲ

(ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ، ﺳﻴّﺪ ﺍﻷﺑﺮﺍﺭﺍ *** ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺤِﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﻧﻮﺍﺭﺍ
ﺃﺩﺭِﻙْ ﻣﺎﺩﺣﻚ ﺍﻟﺸﻜّﺎﺭﺍ *** ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺫﺍﻫﻮ ﺩﻕ ﻣُﺴﻤﺎﺭﺍ
ﻭﻳﻨﻜُﻦْ ﻳﺎ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺭﺍ *** ﻳﺎ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺸﺎ ﺍﻷﺳﺮﺍﺭﺍ
ﻳﺎ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻭﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﺭﺍ *** ﻳﺎ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ... ﺗﺠﻮﻧﺎ ﺑﺪﺍﺭﺍ
ﻳﺎ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺍﻷﺣﺮﺍﺭﺍ *** ﻳﺎ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﻴﻊ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺍ
ﻳﺎ ﺍﺑﻦ ﺍﺩﺭﻳﺲ ﺍﻗﻴﻔﻮﺍ ﺟﺒﺎﺭﻩ *** ﻫﺬﻯ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻨﺔ ﺧَﻤِّﺪُﻭﺍ ﻧﺎﺭﺍ
ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻮﺡ ﺃﻧﻮﺍﺭﺍ ) ﺣﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺣﻲ
ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ (3-1)
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻗﺪ ﻫﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ
ﻭﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﻻﻧﻪ ﺍﻻﻗﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ  ﻭﺻﻴﻔﻨﺎ ﻭﻛﺪﻩ
ﻟﻜﻨﺎ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺤﺒﻄﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻠﺤﻠﺢ ﺷﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎ
ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﺑﺪﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻏﻀﺒﺎﻥ
ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ
ﻓﻠﻘﺪ ﻓﺮﺣﻨﺎ ﻟﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺭﺩﻳﻒ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻻﺷﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻌﺪﻳﻦ
ﻻﻧﻪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﻴﻬﺠﺮﻫﻢ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻓﻌﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
ﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﺯﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ
ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺑﻠﺪ ﺗﻌﺪ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻻﻋﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻐﻴﺮ ﻭﺗﻴﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺗﻴﻨﻴﺔ
ﻣﻦ ﻛﺜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺗﻴﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺎ ﻗﺎﻭﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺽ ﻭﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ
ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎ
ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﻞ ﻣﺤﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ
ﻃﻴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﺣﺴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺒﺔ 
ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ
ﻧﺤﻦ ﺟﺎﻳﻴﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﻳﺢ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ ﻓﻼ ﺗﻘﻔﻠﻬﺎ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺎﺩ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺻﺎﻋﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ
............... ............... ..
ﻟﻜﺄﻥ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺠﺮﺏ
ﻓﻘﺪ ﻃﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻳﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻳﺒﺸﺮ ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺗﻪ
ﻟﻘﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻬﺪﻩ ﻣﻠﺌﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺎﻭﻱ
ﻛﻤﺎ ﻃﺒﺰﻫﺎ ﻋﻬﺪ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺑﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ
ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﻭﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻫﻤﺎ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﺣﺎﺝ
ﺍﻭ ﻓﻠﻨﻘﻞ (ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﺻﻴﺎﻡ) ﻣﻦ ﻧﺨﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ
ﺑﻴﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻮﺓ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻛﺎﻟﺒﻠﺢ
............... ..............
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﻨﻘﺾ ﻏﺰﻟﻪ ﺑﻴﺪﻳﻪ
ﻓﻬﺎﻫﻮ ﻳﺘﺠﻪ ﻟﺘﻌﻄﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ
ﺍﻥ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﺑﺪﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺜﺮ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ
ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﺶ ﺳﻤﻌﻨﺎ ﺑﺘﺤﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻟﺘﺒﺪﻳﻠﻪ
ﺩﻋﻮﺍ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻴﺶ ﻭﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﻃﻠﺐ
ﺍﻭ ﻓﺎﻋﻴﺪﻭ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻭﺧﻠﻮﻫﺎ ﺗﺠﻮﻁ
............... ...............
ﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻭﻻ ﻧﺪﺭﻱ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺗﺎﻟﻖ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻻﻧﻨﺎ ﻧﻜﺘﺐ ﻗﺒﻠﻬﺎ
ﻟﻜﻨﻲ ﺗﺬﻛﺮﺕ ﻧﻜﺘﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺪﺍﻋﻲ ﻭﻭﺍﻫﻦ ﻭﺷﺎﺣﺐ ﻭﻟﻂ
ﻓﻄﺎﻟﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺴﻜﺮﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ
ﻟﻪ ﻫﻲ ﻭﻳﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ
ﻟﻌﻠﻪ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺑﺎﺑﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ
............... ..............
ﺗﻢ ﻃﻌﻦ ﻓﻲ (ﻛﻠﻴﺘﻲ) ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﺑﺴﻜﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻻ ﺷﻨﻮ
............... ............
ﻛﻞ ﻭﻻﻳﺔ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﻓﻀﺎﺋﻴﺔ
ﻋﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﻗﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻓﻀﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ
ﻭﻳﻨﺪﺍﺡ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺑﺎﺫﺍﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻑ ﺍﻡ ﻟﻠﻮﺣﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ
ﺛﻢ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺫﺍﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﻣﺮﺑﻊ 134 ﺗﻘﺪﻡ........... :..
ﻛﻼﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻼﻡ
............... ...............
ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ: ﺑﺘﺠﻲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﺑﻘﻴﻒ
............... ..........
ﻗﺄﺕ ﺣﻮﺍﺭﺍ ﺟﻤﻴﻼ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺑﻮﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
............... .........
ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺳﻴﺪﻱ ﺑﻴﻪ ﺗﺎﻟﻖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺪﻳﺔ
ﺍﻧﺎ ﻋﺮﻓﺖ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﺩﻩ ﻟﻌﺒﻮ ﻗﺪﻳﻢ
ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﺑﻨﺸﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺻﻞ ﺷﻨﻮ
............... ...........
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﻟﻢ ﻧﺴﻤﻊ ﺍﻱ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﺟﻌﻠﻪ ﺧﻴﺮ
............... ............
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍﺕ ﺟﺎﺩﺓ....ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺸﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ
............... .............
ﻳﺎ ﻋﻄﺸﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﺟﻨﺒﻚ
ﻋﺎﺭﻓﻚ ﺻﺎﺋﻢ

*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر على الابداعات المتواصلة وحمدلله على السلامة

والشكر موصول للمبدع جدا جارح مهموم على الاضافات الثرة




مشكوووووووووووور ي كسلاوي ..
وتسلم الاضافات المميزه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووورين يــ شباب على مروركم تسلمووووو
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام فى الممنوع

طارق أحمد المصطفى

 قانون خالي من التدخلات والمزاجات !!

تلاحظ خلال الفترة الأخيرة إزدياد نسبة الخلافات والصراعات في وسطنا الرياضي بنسبة كبيرة بل يمكن القول أنه أصبح صفة ملازمة لهذا الوسط فالناظر الى واقعنا الرياضي الآن يلاحظ حجم الخلاف الكبير وسط الإتحادات الرياضية والأندية وآخرها أزمة نادي الهلال المستمرة منذ زمن طويل والتي هدأت مؤقتا بعد المؤتمر الصحفي للسيد وزير الشباب والرياضة الطيب حسن بدوى ولكن الوضع قابل للإنفجار من جديد فى أي لحظة ثم ننظر للإتحاد السوداني لرفع الاثقال حيث أن أزماته مشتعلة لقرابة العامين كان المتضرر الأول فيها هم اللاعبين والمنشط ومن قبلها اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية عقب الجمعية العمومية والتي وصل فيها الخلاف الى اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية ولازالت أثار هذا الخلاف مستمرة الى يومنا هذا من تكتلات وتحزبات داخل اللجنة وإنقسمت الإتحادات الى مجموعتين ( مع و ضد ) ولننظر الى الخلاف الكبير بين الإتحادين العام والمحلى للكرة الطائرة والذي وصل الى لجنة التحكيم الشبابية والرياضية ولازال الإتحاد العام يحاول إقصاء الخرطوم وهناك أنباء عن توجه العام للمحكمة الإدارية ونفس السيناريو موجود الآن فى منشط التايكندو والكاراتيه ومن قبلهم المصارعة وتنس الطاولة وغيرها من الأزمات حيث نجد أن القاسم المشترك فيها جميعا هو الضعف فى تطبيق القانون من الجهات المنوط بها القيام بذلك حيث تلعب فى كثير من الأحيان المزاجية والشخصنة والمصالح الخاصة إضافة ( لبعبع و غول ) السياسة والمادة في بعض الأحيان دورا كبيرا في ذلك . وعند مناقشة مسودة القانون الجديد في مجلس الوزراء من خلال المنتدى ألذي أقامه المجلس لمناقشة القانون وعند إستعراضه من خلال الندوة التي أقامتها مجموعة الشباب الأولمبي بالمجلس الوطني كان هناك سؤال مهم يطرح نفسه هل المشكلة في حاجة الرياضة الى قانون جديد أم أن المشكلة في تطبيق نصوص القانون الموجود حاليا وبحسب وجهة نظر خاصة ومن خلال المتابعة والمعايشة لعدد من القضايا الرياضية فإن الرأيي الثاني هو الأقرب حيث لاحظنا الكيفية الغريبة التي يتم بها تطبيق نصوص قانون 2003 على القضايا الرياضية فكل يفسر على هواه و( أشياء أخرى تحير ) حتى أن بعض الرياضين لجؤوا الى جهات أخرى مثل رئاسة الجمهورية ومجلس الوزراء والمؤتمر الوطني بحثا عن العدالة وإستعادة حقوقهم المسلوبة وهو مايؤكد أن هناك خلل ما في تطبيق قوانينا الرياضية أضف لذلك فإن التدخلات من جهات بعينها أصبحت صفة ملازمة لقضايا الرياضة فى الجهات العدلية وهو ما يشعب هذه القضايا ويؤزمها ومهد الطريق للدولة للتدخل وفى كثير من الأحيان يخيل إلينا أن هذه المسألة مقصودة حتى يطالب الرياضيون بتدخل الدولة وهذا قمة ما تتمناه .. نقطة مهمة أخرى وهى أن الجهات المنوط بها تطبيق القوانين الرياضية ( هشة ) بداية من أمر تعيين وإقالة قياداتها الذي يكون ( بقرار من الوزير ) كما أنه لاتوجد حماية لهم والغالبية العظمى منهم يكونوا من المعاشين كما هو الحال منذ فترة طويلة لذلك يكونوا حريصين جدا التمسك بمناصبهم و هم عرضة للضغوط من جميع الجهات نتيجة لكل ذلك فإن القوانين الرياضية لاتطبق التطبيق الصحيح ومن ثم تتطور القضايا من صغرى الى أزمات كبرى نعجز عن حلها وتتطور لنجد أنفسنا في كل مرة مواجهين بصدام مع الهيئات الدولية ويتهددنا خطر التجميد .. كل ما نرجوه هو أن تقوم الجهات العدلية الرياضية بتطبيق القانون الرياضية بحسب نصوصها بحيادية و بدون تدخل وعلى المسئولين فيها أن يزدادوا يقينا بأن الأرزاق بيد المولى عز وجل . لذلك نحن في حاجة الى ثورة لتطبيق القوانين التطبيق الصحيح وبدون أي تدخلات والى شجاعة من القائمين على أمر تطبيقها لأن الحال لو إستمر على ماهو عليه سنعيش في دوامة الصراعات والخلافات حتى ولو أنزل لنا قانون رياضة من السماء !! 
 لا نعتقد أن المجاملات تجدي في القضايا ذات الطابع الجنائي مثل التزوير والسرقة ولانعتقد أن كبار المسئولين بهذه السذاجة حتى يعملوا على ( قتل ) مثل هذه القضايا على حساب سمعتهم !! فهل تسمعنا أيها العراب ورمضان كريم .
 يا وزير الشباب والرياضة أخبار لجنة تقصى الحقائق فى تزوير شهادات رفع الأثقال شنووو؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لدغة عقرب

 النعمان حسن

 اغانى واغانى برنامج زيه ما بجى تانى

 بسبب ضعف الابداع فى القنوات الفضائية السودانية فان العيون تتجه بشكل خاص فى شهر رمضان نحو القنوات العربية الا ان قناة النيل الازرق الفضائية استاثرت باقبال غير منظور فى برنامج (اغانى واغانى) الذى يقدمه الاستاذ الفنان المبدع الشامل السر قدور.
 حقيقة هذا الانجاز والاستقطاب لفنان فى قامة السر قدور متعدد المواهب والابداع يحمد لقائد سفينة هذه القناة الاستاذ حسن فضل المولى الاعلامى الضليع الذى تولى هذا الموقع من صلب القبيلة الاعلامية وللامانة والتاريخ فان بصماته ميزت هذه القناة فى اكثر من برنامج منها برنامج (نجوم الغد) وبرامج حفل الزفاف وهموم المفقودين من المغتربين من ذويهم الا ان برنامج اغانى واغانى ولنجاحه المشهود حظى دون اى برامج اخرى بما اثاره بعض الكتاب من مخاوف مشروعة ان كان هذا البرامج قادر على مواصلة هذا المشوار الصعب من الابداع مما ذهب بالبعض ان يجحف فى حقه بانه بلغ نهايته متوقعين له الفشل فى ان يحافظ على تميزه وهذا يؤكد اهمية البرنامج وبلوغه القمة فى الابداع.ولولا ذلك لما كانت المخاوف من تراجع مستواه.
 لا اخف اننى اشفقت كثيرا على صديقى الاستاذ السر قدور بالرغم من ثقتى المطلقة فى قدراته الابدعية المتنوعة فى كافة النواحى الفنية حتى انه خلد اسمه فى مجالات متعددة فى التاليف المسرحى وممثلا من طراز فريد وشاعر غنائى تغنى له اكبر الفنانين ورمز من رموز الصحافة الفنية والرياضية والتوثيقية ومالا يعرفه البعض عنه انه ناشط سياسى فى حزب الامة فى شبابه وفى نفس الوقت تجمعه صداقة قوية مع قادة الاتحاديين ال الشريف الهندى تحديدا لا اخف اننى اشفقت عليه فى مواجهة المخاوف التى حاصرته بلا رحمة من فقدان برنامجه هذا لطعمه وتنيز مكانته ولم تكن هذه المخاوف الا تعبيرا غير مباشرعن الاشادة بما بلغه البرنامج من مكانة تصعب على صاحبه ان يحافظ عليها خاصة وانه اصبح هدفا للغيورين من المنافسين او الرافضين للنجاح جتى انه سبق ان حورب دون البرامج الاخرى للتاثير على موعد بثه مع انه لم يكن البرنامج الوحيد الذى يبث اغانى فى ذات الموعد فكان استهدافه دون البرامج الاخرى بانه يلهى الناس فى رمضان تعبيرا عن ماحققه من تميز فى المشاهدين ولكن الاستاذ السر لم يكن ذلك المبدع الذى تلين عزيمته او تهزه هذه المحاوف.
 لهذا وبالرغم من ان البرنامج يدور فى حلقة فنية محدودة من الاغانى اثارت المخاوف المشروعة فى ان يتجمد البرنامج فيما حققه مما يفقده الاهتمام ولكن المبدع الفذ اثبت قدرته وجدارته فى انه قادر على الخروج به من هذا النفق حتى لو كانت المساحة المتاحة له من الفن محدودة قد يعانى فيها من التكرار الا انه تخطى هذا الحاجز من المخاوف وهو يبلغ قمة الاباع فى هذاالشهر وهو يخصص كل حلقة من حلقات البرنامج لفنان مبدع يوثق له ويعكس ما قدمه للفن بصورة لا يحس فيها المتلقى بان البرنامج يكرر نفسه وهو يقدم ابداعات الفنان المعنى بالحلقة فى ثوب كانك تشاده لاول مرة.  
 لا اغالى اذا قلت ان تقديم الربنامج للفنان محمود عبالعزيز وبهذا التميز ربما اوصل رسالة هذا الفنان وابداعاته للذين لم يعايشوا فنه بل كانوايحملون اراء سالبة عنه اما ماقدم من ابداعات الجابرى وتميز الحانه انما كانت انصافا لفنان بلغ قمة الابداع فى قدراته اللحنية والادائية الا انه لم ينال حظه بما يتناسب وما قدمه من ابداعات وهكذا يتواصل البرنامج وهويقدم احد اساطين الفن الذين لم ينالوا حقهم من التقدير بارغم من تميزهم وعلى رلسه التاج مصطفى الملحن والموسيقار والمطرب والذى عجز المتلقين فى استيعاب ابداعاته لانه كان اسبق فى فنه من قدراتنا السماعية.
 اذن هو ثوب جديد يرتفع بالبرنامج لقمة الابداع بجانب ما يقدمه من توثيق لفنانين ابدعوا وكانه بهذا يقدم كتابا مشاهدا عنهم موثقا صوت وصورة والذى سيبقى مرجعية لهم فى عهد التقنية الحديثة للاجيال القادمة وان كان لى ما ابديه هنا من ملاحظة كنت اتمنى لو ان من قدم من فنانين سبقته سيرة ذاتية عن مولده ونشاته ليكون البرنامج توثيقا له خاصة ونحن فى عهد التقنية الحديثة . 
 واذا كان الاستاذ فى هذا الشهر اتجه نحو التويثق للمطربين وباستضافة من واكبوهم من الشعراء فياليت البرنامج فى مستقبل الشهور القادم يوثق ذات الشى لشعراء الاغنية والذبين تغنى لهم عشرات الفناين بمختلف الاغانى الا ان حقوقهم الادبية هضمت بعد ان لم يعد شاعر الاغنية يعلن عنه وهكذاحال الملحنين فكل هذه المجالات تستحق التوثيق ويومها يكون البرنامج قدقدم خارطة طريق للفن الغنائى السودانى.
 فالتحية لك الفنان الشامل المبدع السر قدور وللاستاذ حسن فضل المولى قائد السفينة الزرقاء/
 خارج النص: كلمة اوجهها للاستاذ حسن فضل المولى فلقدشهدت فى هذا الشهر حوارا جمع مجموعة من النقاد الفنننين ولكن اعاب الحوار رغم اهميته انه لم يكن حوارا منضبطا للمقاطعات وهرج المتحثين فى وقت بل وبعضهم فى مشادات ثنائية على طريقة الكل يتحدثوالمستمع واحدمقدم البرنامج الذى يصبح كالحجاز مما يفقد المتلقى القدرة على متابعة الموضوع ولعل هذا النهج من الحوار الفوضوى هوواحد من الامراض التى زرعتها قناة الجزيرة التى سار على دربها مقدموا الحوارات بغرض ان يكون الحوار شجار وتهريج واثارة وهو طريق ماكان لهذه القناة المبدعة ان تسيرفيه. فالحوار متى جانب ادب الحديث وحسن الاستماع وعدم مقاطعة المتحدث لكان اجدى من ان يتابع المتلقى حلقة شجار وليس حوار.
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*كل الشكر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب منتخب الفراعنة يستدعي الحضري للمشاركة مع المنتخب

يتابعه امام الخرطوم اليوم
يدرس زكى عبدالفتاح مدرب حراس مرمى المنتخب الوطنى الاستعانة بخدمات الحارس الدولى عصام الحضري المحترف بصفوف فريق المريخ السودانى خلال معسكر الفراعنة المزمع انطلاقه مطلع أغسطس المقبل تمهيدا لخوض مباراة ودية أمام منتخب مالى بالمغرب يوم 14 من الشهر ذاته استعدادا للقاء غينيا ضمن التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لمونديال البرازيل 2014.
 ومن المنتظر أن يتابع مدرب حراس الفراعنة الحضرى خلال مباراة فريقه المقررة الليلة أمام نظيره الخرطوم ضمن منافسات إياب دور الـ16 ببطولة كأس السودان للوقوف على مستواه الفنى والبدنى.
 ويسعى ذكى إلى إقناع الامريكي بوب برادلى المدير الفنى بضم الحارس الدولى خلال الجولة الأخيرة من تصفيات المونديال لا سيما وأن المنتخب بحاجة ماسة إلى عناصر تتمتع بالخبرة فى المحافل الدولية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انهيار جلسة صلح بين الوالي وعصام الحاج

 ذكرت الشبكة الجديدة الصادرة اليوم ان جلسة الصلح التي خطط لها اهل المريخ لتقريب وجهات النظر بين رئيس نادي المريخ الحالي السيد جمال الوالي وسكرتير النادي السابق عصام الحاج.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*علاء الدين يوسف: لابد من الفوز في مباراة اليوم على الخرطوم

 قال لاعب وسط المريخ علاء الدين يوسف مهمة الفريق امام الخرطوم لن تكون سهلة فى مواجهة فريق الخرطوم فى مباراة اياب الدور الاول نظرا لفوز الفريق فى مباراة الذهاب بنتيجة 3-1 , واكد علاء الدين بانهم سيجتهدون كثيرا للفوز فى المباراة وسيعتبرون مباراة الاياب بمثابة المباراة الاولي بين الفريق واكد بان المريخ لديه عناصر مميزه ستعوض غياب اللاعبين التواجدين مع المنتخب الوطني .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سكرتير المريخ: سنقدم دعوة قضائية ضد شركة وارد

المريخ يسقط عضوية الشركة
 اكد الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر بانه ومنذ إنهاء عقد شركة وارد في يونيو الماضي فقد ظلت الشركة تماطل في تسليم المستندات التي بطرفها خاصة الدفاتر المالية وإستمارات العضوية .
 ورغم لجوء المريخ للمحكمة إلا ان الشركة أخلفت ثلاثة مرات في تسليم المستندات بصورة تجعل أغلب الظن أنها لا تريد تسليم هذه المستندات في سلوك يمكن وصفه بالغريب والمريب .
 واكد الطاهر بانه وبما أن الشركة أصلاً غيرمختصة بإجراءات منح العضوية وفي ذلك مخالفة للنظام الاساسي للنادي . وحفاظاً على حقوق المريخ سيقوم مجلس الادارة بمخاطبة المفوضية لإتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة خاصة وأن هذه العضوية لم تستوفي الشروط القانونية . كما أن المجلس سيقوم بفتح دعوى جنائية لاسترداد أموال المريخ التي تمتلكها هذه الشركة بدون وجه حق
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

في الهلال في لاعب اسمو كاكا يا عمو الحوشابي الناس ده بتكون قاصدة الفريق الملكي 

بصراحة نرفع القبعات لاعلام الهلال الذي يستطيع ان يخرج من الطوبة جبل 








يا عبس هو مش كاكا لاعب الملكي دا كاكَا (يعني وساخة الله يكرمكم)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا عبس هو مش كاكا لاعب الملكي دا كاكَا (يعني وساخة الله يكرمكم)




*

----------

